# I'm proud of myself today because......



## kello82

the title about says it all. i am going to try to find things in my daily life that make me proud of myself. i hope this is an exercise that will help everyone else here who feels like theyre walking around with a big fail stamped on their forehead.
i ask that this thread be more on topic and serious, for example no "im proud of myself for drinking 30 beers and not throwing up". you all know i like silliness, but i want the point of this thread to stay pure. 
i also ask that those who are well and happy right now to think before they post their thoughts. "im proud of myself for running a 50 mile marathon!" is not the pupose of this thread either. posts like that will only serve to minimize the acheivements of those who are truly struggling to just get out of bed each day.
i hope you all understand where im going with this and that im not trying to exclude anyone, i just want this to be an area where the small things that we accomplish each day, even though they feel insignificant, are noted and congratulated, ok?


so, i am proud of myself today for eating seconds at breakfast even though i really didnt want to.


----------



## Pirate

I am proud of myself because I was able to shovel my driveway without Janis having to finish it.

Kello- an excellant thread. I think it will really help everyone have a positive thing in thier day. Hope mine is what you mean.


----------



## shazamataz

I am proud of myself for FINALLY starting an assignment/project I have to do for one of my classes last year that we were given in JULY!

I was in hospital at the time and have spent the rest of the year catching up on our weekly assignments, which has been hard with all of the ups and downs of pred!

So, over the Xmas break I finished up 9 of the buggers and now just have this one big one left.

I am so proud of myself because I am actually feeling really motivated and that is the first time in a long time I have felt this way 


Great thread Kello


----------



## Jeff D.

I'm proud of myself for exercising for the first time in a long time.

Thanks Kelly for this thread


----------



## katiesue1506

I'm proud of myself because I actually applied for a real world job. I've been holding off on doing for fear of failure... but you can't even succeed if you never try. Hopefully I'll have an interview.


----------



## shazamataz

oooh, good luck Katiesue!


----------



## kello82

aw yay for everybody  

pirate-- no worries, whatever you are proud of is what i mean


----------



## Cookie

Great thread, Kello 

I am proud of myself because I actually got up and went to volunteer at my community food pantry this morning.  It is so easy for me to tell myself not to go because I don't feel well, but I have to remember that when I do go, I feel so good because there are so many people there than need your help and it's very rewarding.  Sets the tone for the rest of the day.  

I also came home and settled up on my medical bills, something I have been putting off forever because the paper work just fries my brain...but it's done and now I'm happy


----------



## mwb3779

I'm proud that I got out of bed and got dressed today with the pain I've had today.  Its not much, but its something I did.


----------



## Pirate

Mike, That feeling I totally understand. When I was first DX was the worst for about 3-5 years. Once I got into a remission things got better. Oh I still had my days but for the most part I felt a ton better.
  It is something to be proud of and it will get better at some point. It has to run its course so hang in there.


----------



## Jennifer

I'm proud of myself for going to the park today with my boyfriend instead of staying at home feeling sorry for myself. We played "throw." That's what I call tossing around a football.


----------



## kello82

DEFINITLY something to be proud of mike. i  too will wear the same clothes for days on end, even covered in ostomy leakage. until its bad bad i just dont care. and do i change to go to sleep? no way.
i feel for you my man. 
go ahead and revel in that clean fresh clothes feeling 

crabbyrelish lol i luv your name


----------



## Pirate

I am proud of myself because TODAY IS THE 7TH DAY, NO PAIN, SOLID FOOD AND NORMAL BM'S.


----------



## my.december

I'm proud of myself for getting out of bed and making it to work even though I'm having a lot of pain AND am feeling almost flu-ish.


----------



## tamesis

i'm proud of myself for not complaining today. 
Sometimes i feel like i make things worse by whining about it, i don't know why i continue to do it!


----------



## wqcoleman

I'm proud because...

1) I haven't had a cigarette in 10 days - I quit 13 years ago, but started recently becuase I was WITHOUT hope.. figuring I was going to die anyway, cigarettes were a nice break from reality... and I love smoking, let's be honest..

2) I haven't had a pain pill in 7 days... new diet has made my pain much less, even though today I had a sliver of pain, and I could have used one.. but didn't.  I like it when I don't have to take them

3) I've stuck to this SCD diet like an obsessed Marine at Parris Island.. FOCUS FOCUS, do what's ahead and worry about where you are at the very moment you're there.. everything in the present.. nothing about tomorrow or yesterday.  When I want something that's not on the diet, I just say a simple prayer .."If I eat this, I will die..."


----------



## Peaches

Great stuff Coleman!! Keep it up buddy!!

Not a monumental thing, but I'm kinda proud I finally figured out how to get a copy of my hospital records for the last 13 years.  It came yesterday - 678 pages!  Now I can finally go back and track the meds I've been on and for how long and why I was switched etc.


----------



## mwb3779

Thanks Pirate and Kello!  Sometimes its just not a good day.  I went to the movie and a casino for a little bit.  Yea for today! 

Yea for no pain and solid foods!  Yea for solid BMs!  Yea for geting up and going to work!  Yea for no cigarettes, keep it up!  You can do it!  I like this thread Kello.  Makes for good feelings even for the small stuff.  I need that sometimes.


----------



## shazamataz

Yay everyone


----------



## Jeff D.

I'm proud of myself for folding my clothes.  Usually I don't feel well enough to fold my clothes so they sit in a pile on my bed until I go through it to find what I want to wear.  Today I felt good enough to go an fold and put away all my clothes so I was happy about that.


----------



## shazamataz

Yay Jeff!

I am proud of myself because I didn't give in and have  a nap today after I got home from work. Hopefully I will sleep better tonight because of it!


----------



## imisspopcorn

I'm proud of myself for not letting someone get away with  using a condescending, belittling tone with me today.


----------



## kello82

good job everybody!!

good for u coleman for sticking to that diet, i know first hand how difficult it is to not cheat. i could never get thru even 1 week without cheating. keep it up!

ive been trying to think of what im proud of today but i dont know....
ok hell im proud of myhself for doing my eyebrows today!


----------



## shazamataz

Kello, you should be proud of yourself everyday, just for being you


----------



## beth

I'm proud of myself:

Getting in the mornings around 7 - 8am rather than 9am+ so I can get on and doo stuff, like...

making an appointment to see my GP about my shoulder. It's time for being poked about by some one again, and maybe have to go in that frigging nasty whir/bang/clonk/bang/dag-a-dag-a-dag/clonk/etc machine.

And good idea for a thread Kello!


----------



## Jeff D.

shazamataz said:
			
		

> Kello, you should be proud of yourself everyday, just for being you


Exactly!

Beth:  Good job, I hate getting up early.


----------



## my.december

I'm proud of myself for being fairly productive this morning.

I woke up without my alarm even being set. Got dressed. Went for my blood draw. Went to the grocery store for apple juice, jello, broth, etc. Got to work on time.

I'm REALLY proud because today is prep day.


----------



## DMS

I'm proud of myself for cleaning out my junk drawers (both of them) in the kitchen.


----------



## Steve

I am proud of myself for getting with the program and not cheating at all. Yesterday was a very busy day for me and as luck would have it, I woke up with the worst pain I’ve had in weeks - I so didn’t want to get out of bed. First, we were making our son a bday party and I didn’t want to be in bed for it even though my wife said she would take care of all the preparations. I got out of bed and dealt with it. Then, we had a cousin’s weeding that we needed to go to, about 2 hours away from where I live. As much as I wanted to get back into bed, I didn’t, put on my suit and went to the wedding. 
Man – all that yummy and fancy food, huge open bar – I didn’t eat or drink a thing. Nothing. That was so depressing by the time it was time to leave but I was proud of myself for not caving and thinking what my day like would be today if cheated. 

Ps. In hindsight, I should have cheated. I am having a crappy day today. Wooowhoo!!!

Kello – great thread. Thank you for starting it.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Good for you Steve...But, it is crap shoot for me as far food goes.


----------



## Steve

it may sound sick, but if i was just having a crap-shoot day, beleive me, i would have eaten everything in site all day long, from the pizza and chilli at the bday party to ever last bit of freid chicken fingers at the wedding (not even going to talk about alcohol consumption). but i wasnt. All day, i kept telling myself, "be good - the cramps will pass".
as of now, they havent. Thats a crapshoot. lol.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I hear you. My family had Chinese. By the time I saw it, it was cold and smelly in the fridge. Not appetizing at all. If it would have been hot and fresh, it would have been gone....It would have been worth it.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of myself because I got a back to my exercises. One mile on the Gazelle, 1 mile on tread mill and just got back from a mile trail walk with the hubby and dogs.  We have been walking everyday... getting ready for Golfing!


----------



## Pirate

Awesome, Jetta.

I am proud of myself because even though its day 8 and I feel great, I came home and didn't start eating like a horse even though I'm as hungry as one and I HAVE NO PAIN, ATE NORMAL FOOD FOR LUNCH AND HAD 2 NORMAL BM's, AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## shazamataz

Hooray for normal Poop!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Pirate said:
			
		

> Awesome, Jetta.
> 
> I am proud of myself because even though its day 8 and I feel great, I came home and didn't start eating like a horse even though I'm as hungry as one and I HAVE NO PAIN, ATE NORMAL FOOD FOR LUNCH AND HAD 2 NORMAL BM's, AGAIN!!!!!



So glad you are having a better week!  Nice to eat normal food and NOT pay for it yay!


----------



## kello82

yay! i cant believe how much it cheers me up to hear of all these success's!

congrats to u guys who are finally having pain free days and getting back to your normal routines, exercises, and poops! celebrate it!!

and to everyone else stuggling, keep chugging my friends. keep that discipline of diets and treatments going strong, we'll make it there 

and thank u shaz and jeff 

im proud of myself today because i sorted thru a stack of papers thats been buggine me


----------



## shazamataz

Oooh, good job kello - the paperwork sure piles up doesn't it!?


----------



## beth

Wouldn't like to come here and sort all mine out!.. I hate paperwork! - such that it doesn't get done, unless it's 'guvment' stuff.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I cleaned the pig sty on wheels..AKA: my car.


----------



## katiesue1506

Today I went to my dance class ( I HAVE to have it to graduate) I'm so scared because the attendance policy is very strict and the teacher isn't sympathetic. She says if you have to miss more than two classes, you should just drop the class. So I'm freaking out the entire class (what if I'm too tired to dance, what if I have to poo the whole class, what if I'm in pain, what if my arthritis gets too bad). But I didn't drop it. I'm going to do it. I'm going to pass. SIGH Wish me luck.


----------



## uab grad student

I'm proud of myself b/c I had my small bowel follow through CT scan this morning and drank 3 barium milkshakes (Volumen)...


----------



## shazamataz

Good luck Katie Sue - you can do it


----------



## tamesis

I'm proud of myself because i waxed my legs. I haven't done anything since i got sick, and i had MAMMOTH legs. LOL. silly thing to be proud of, but i am. 

Ooh, and i stuck with my stupid clear fluids diet.


----------



## shazamataz

It always feels good to do the nice 'lady' things like that. You will feel much more womanly 

Not long til you can eat again!


----------



## my.december

I'm proud of myself for calling the doc's office to schedule the abdominal CT, bloodwork, and follow-up appointment that he order even though I really just wanna curl up and call it quits on even looking for an answer right now.


----------



## mwb3779

Good luck to you Katie!  Good job uab, Tam, and My dec!  Keep the spirits up!  

I'm proud that I called my old work today to get info to send their equipment back and get my final paycheck!  Its only been 4 months.


----------



## Peaches

*great* job everybody!!!  I'm proud of myself for getting my 1099 reports done and off to the accountant.  I *hate* paperwork too!!!  Now to do the sales and use tax reports ::trudges to her desk full of paper::


----------



## Crohn's 35

Even tho I am flaring, I just took half a tylenol 3 and went outside to help the hubby split wood.


----------



## Jeff D.

Wow Pen, I don't think I could ever do that while flaring.  That's awesome.  I worked out again today, it wasn't much as my legs are going a bit crazy but I did some band workout so that was good.  I didn't even feel like doing it.  YAY


----------



## chelli

Today is my 5th wedding anniversary.  We actually have stayed married.
:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## farm

chelli said:
			
		

> Today is my 5th wedding anniversary.  We actually have stayed married.
> :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


Congratulations!!


----------



## chelli

farm said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!


Thank you.:ycool:


----------



## mwb3779

chelli said:
			
		

> Today is my 5th wedding anniversary.  We actually have stayed married.
> :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


That's fantastic!


----------



## shazamataz

Yay Chelli!

I am proud of myself today because I have put myself forward to be a photographer at the Masters Games coming up in  just over a week. It's an event we have every second year for sports competition for people over 30. It's not a big competitive event - lots of fun for a week mostly.

Anyway, they were looking for photographers and I have signed up!! We don't offocially get paid, but our pic go on to the website for participants to purchase, so there may be a little cash in it too!

It will be a good experience and I will have to oush myself, but feel really motivated so woohoo for me!!!


----------



## mwb3779

Great job Shaz!


----------



## shazamataz

Hah, I haven't done it yet!
It should be interesting as I am not into sports at all, and because I have no experience at sports photography I have picked the slow moving ones so am doing thinks like lawn bowls, croquet, archery, walking and maybe the woodchopping event!


----------



## imisspopcorn

That's something to look forward too Sharon...Good for you.


----------



## shazamataz

Well I may fall asleep watching the bowls! Should be generally a nice bunch of oldies to hang with though


----------



## imisspopcorn

I took pics of my daughter's soccer tournament...I was impressed with myself and I don't have a telephoto lens...You are a great photographer so I'm sure your pictures will be awesome!


----------



## shazamataz

Thanks  I would have liked to do something more exciting like the  mountain biking but wanted to stick with easy ones for now!


----------



## fenway1971

I'm proud that I was able to deliver a presentation to a client and only coughed 4 times during it.  I know it's not crohn's, but that was huge for me given my coughing bouts these past few months.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Yay for you Fen...I hope this is a sign of healing..


----------



## mwb3779

I'm proud of myself because I went out and did several errands.  Found my way around town by myself.  Pretty happy.


----------



## Pirate

I'm proud of myself because I looked in the mirror today and didn't say Damn your good looking


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of my self, I worked like a man.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Pirate said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself because I looked in the mirror today and didn't say Damn your good looking



We are waiting for a picture of the good looking guy........?????


----------



## Pirate

Gotta get my computer program fixed. Hopefully when we get our taxes back.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I think Janis is afraid we will all be chasing after you!


----------



## Nic

I'm proud of myself because I didn't let my anxiety take control today!!


----------



## shazamataz

Yay nic, that's a big achievement!


----------



## tamesis

I'm proud of myself because i haven't cried yet today, and i managed to find my voice and be assertive at the doc's.


----------



## Fog Ducker

Awesome Tamesis!


----------



## Guestly

I'm proud of myself becuase when I got up yesterday I felt like death.  When I looked in the mirror I looked even worse....I made myself jump!

Gave myself a stern talking to... I could either schlep around in my PJs all day feeling sorry for myself or I could sort myself out.

So, one shower, exfoliation, various ladyshave stuff, tweezers, face pack, choice of fabulous wig, loads of slap (makeup), and my favourite outfit later I was ready to face the world.... and I did feel better for it.

My husband took me for a walk at the local shopping centre, and it was fun!  I got a lovely pic nic hamper for the summer (extraordinarily pleased with that - could this be pred mania.... I keep stroking it and imagining blissful, hazy summer afternoons at the beach), and some new boots (which I really didn't need, and probably couldn't afford), and had NO accidents!

We stopped and had drinks in a coffee shop.... it was so normal!

And he said I looked beautiful all day...  

We were only out a couple of hours and I was exhausted when I got home but it was a nice day... and I might have wasted it being a minger in my pjs at home...

Lishyloo


----------



## Pirate

Good for you Lishy. There have been times that Janis will "force" me to get up and around and make me get out. She like to take me to the Harley shop cause it always helps me forget that I'm feeling crappy for a while.

Now if I could just get her to buy me a new bike....


----------



## Guestly

Ha ha!

I often think Greg, when reading your posts that your Janis and my Matt are very much alike - our anchors!

I had a complete meltdown the other night, beause I felt like I am being such an emotional and financial drain on the family, and I felt ugly and poopy, and well... you know,,, it all spills out, and Matt totally stepped up to the challenge of making me feel right about myself, despite the fact that he suffers with the "black moods" himself from time to time.  He spent hours coaching and cajoling me - even though I'm the psychologist!

We are very lucky indeed to have such great and supportive partners helping us through this.

Much love to you and your wonderful Janis!

Lishyloo x


----------



## kello82

evryones achevievents just made me cry!!! im so proud of you guys, its sounds so weird, but i just....
im proud of you for not crying today and for being assertive at the doctor tamesis!! 
and nic you are awesome for not letting your anxiety take control, i wish i could say i have been as strong as you in that sense. 
mike, to me right now courage to leave home by myself isnt there, so you are awesome for doing that!
and lishy, boy did your day touch me. i know exactly how you feel, it is so much easier to just skip the effort and stay home, but after that shower, and getting all dolled up and looking as good as i can, that is like 80% of the battle to get out of the house for me. im SO glad you decided to go for it today! plan that picnic to the beach and set it on the calendar ok?? make sure you get to do that!!
jettapen good job for working like a man! lol

and pirate hah lol you crack me up. i would be proud of myself FOR saying damn youre fine! to the mirror!! maybe i will try tommorow..... 


well lets see.....

*two days ago*
im proud of myself for washing, conditioning, and combing the month and 1/2 of knots out of my hair. (seriously, my hair was spontaneously forming dreads. it took 40 minutes to comb.)

and today, im proud of myself for combing my hair every day since then.


----------



## Pirate

Right back at you guys, Lishy. We are blessed aren't we.

We sometimes overlook the most important person in our lives until we have a bad spell and bam, thier right there in front of us holding out a hand. I would not have survived all these years without her.

We need our anchors.


----------



## Pirate

Kello, I'm not that "fine" anymore. The years and CD has taken a terrible toll on my body, but I try to make myself feel good about myself. I sometimes wonder how I got so lucky to have a beautiful wife and look the way I do. But when I look at our pictures from before the CD I realize, Damn I was pretty good looking.

I have learned that her true beauty goes beyond her skin. She has the heart of an angel and the tenderness of a saint. Just don't pi$$ her off cause she can be a tiger.


----------



## mwb3779

Kello, I'm with you all the way.  Just get out and do it.  Thats what I had to do.  It does suck sometimes.  I'm proud of you.


----------



## Ashley

I am proud of myself today because I am making an conscious effort to stay positive when there are so many reasons that I could be negative.


----------



## merrywidow

i proud that today is the 13th day ciggy free


----------



## merrywidow

boo


----------



## tamesis

Congratulations Merry, that's a huge accomplishment! What is your 2 week reward? 

I'm proud of myself because i have taken my medications all week. i was forgetting often, or saying they don't work anyways, but i went and got a 7 day pill holder, with morning, noon, afternoon, and night spots, so i put all my meds in and keep it on the coffee table (Thank goodness we don't have kids running around), so i've been taking them regularly.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I stayed sane the last few days when the site went down...thought it might of been my calling ...:ylol2:


----------



## mwb3779

Jettalady said:
			
		

> I stayed sane the last few days when the site went down...thought it might of been my calling ...:ylol2:


So with you there!


----------



## Nic

Thanks Shaz and Kello! I've really been struggling with it but I'm trying to stay positive and I think I might be making progress!! 

I'm proud of myself today because I went to the store with just my daughter and left my hubby at home! I've been worried about going anywhere and getting weak and then starting to have a panic attack and him not being there, but I went and made it out alive, no weakness, no anxiety or panic attacks!!! 

Oh and I had a normal BM today!! (and only 1) I haven't started my Humira yet, so I'm wondering if my anxiety going WAY down and the Asacol are actually starting to help!! We'll see tomorrow


----------



## tamesis

I'm proud of myself because i made myself go out tonight, and had an alright time.


----------



## shazamataz

YAY 

I'm proud because I did my lawns, even tho I really didn't feel like it!


----------



## tamesis

excellent! I love this thread, it's really a focus on the good, rather than the bad.


----------



## shazamataz

I am also proud because I FINALLY, after having it sitting there for at least a year, sorted out my new bigger external hard drive so now my smaller one is my backup and it's at Dad's so in case of disaster i still have all my photography and music


----------



## Nic

I'm proud of myself today because I made it ALL day without taking a Xanax!!! I've had a few moments where I thought I might give in and my chest has been a little tight for the last hour or so, but I'll be getting in bed soon so I'm not gonna let the anxiety win!! I'm super thrilled, if I had the energy I would jump up and down screaming!! 

Hope everyone has had a wonderful day!!


----------



## shazamataz

Yay nic!

I am proud of myself today because, despite having had a bad night, I got out and did the volunteer photography I signed up for for 6 hours. I was hard but also fun  And I did it without taking a valium! woohoo


----------



## Fog Ducker

Woo Hoo Nic and Shaz!!


----------



## imisspopcorn

Yeah..Nic and Shaz.


----------



## kello82

sheesh i dont know why everytime i come back to this thread and read the new posts i get a lump in my throat and get all teary!! i dont know why im so emotional over this thread...

great job all of you though  you guys give me such a little lift. i love reading your sucesses cause it reminds me that yall are struggling every day too and hearing about what youve accomplished always gives me a little motivation to accomplish something for myself 

well, today was an especially hard one, but im proud of myself for making myself some pasta, when normally i wouldnt bother going thru the effort and would just eat crackers or something.

i love you guys

P.s. congrats to merry, 2 weeks cigggy free? thats awesome, keep going!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of my self, even tho I am in pain, I am hanging pillows comforters and my cleaned sheets out on the line...Yeah it is -28c or -19F out the sun is bright and kills the dust mites in the pillows...my husband thinks I am a fresh air freak lol.  But the smell is sooooooooo nice when you go to bed~


----------



## Fog Ducker

Ahh Pen, when I was growing up my mom would always hand our clothes on the line to dry. Loved the fesh air feeling of them. Thanks for the memories! 
I donno bout hanging them in -28 weather though


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey just got back from hanging them all, gotta wear gloves... idiot....  IT gives a new meaning to "freeze dried" they were getting stiff putting them on the line.. yeah its worth it, to me it is my "little pleasures".  I know what you all is thinkin'..LOL


----------



## Fog Ducker

Ok buy do they actually dry? Wouldnt they just freeze n then when you bring them in and they thaw they are still wet?? Or am I missing something here?? lol!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey Fog, something tells me your gonna  have your own clothesline lol... they get a slight damp feeling and I throw them in the dryer on low... I have an HE (high Efficiency) dryer but I prefer my bedding stuff outside.  Besides dont ya think -20c is gonna kill those sucker dust mites?  LOL.  But at night when you go to bed, you are warm but smells like you are sleeping outside, and I use Gain, and fabric softner... 

In the meantime I was multitasking and burnt my speggetti sauce a little, I had the crock pot on high.. stupid :voodoo: and forgot oil in the sauce to stop that.  I was gonna make Lasagna with it but may wait and do another batch for that. 

Everyone supper my house, spaghetti, and fresh sheets!  Have lots of TP,,, oh but BYOM (bring your own meds) :ylol2:.


----------



## Fog Ducker

LOL! Im so putting a line up in the summer, have wanted to since I moved in.

MMMM Spagheti! Im on my way! 

ok Im done hijacking this thread!!


----------



## Pirate

Besides Fog, when you hang them on the line and they freeze it helps take out those nasty stains from having Crohns. lol
Plus it helps whiten them.


----------



## Pirate

I'm proud of myself for not smacking the crap out of my oldest son's wife for being a nasty little bit....


----------



## merrywidow

tamesis said:
			
		

> Congratulations Merry, that's a huge accomplishment! What is your 2 week reward?
> 
> .


i buy myself a bunch of flowers on fridays. this friday i will some new voiles for the conservatory as well as flowers.


----------



## merrywidow

Pirate said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself for not smacking the crap out of my oldest son's wife for being a nasty little bit....


breath and count to 10, then hit then !!!


i am proud of myself today as i did my housework  BEFORE i logged onto crohns forum.


----------



## Crohn's 35

merrywidow said:
			
		

> i buy myself a bunch of flowers on fridays. this friday i will some new voiles for the conservatory as well as flowers.



Wow Merry, that is a great thing to do!  Most women love flowers and it keeps your mood  up and glad another week passes.  Are you finding it a bit easier now?  I found once I got into the 3rd week I couldnt stand the smell of them because you can taste, smell the food, odors so much more stronger.

Congrats you can do it!!!


----------



## merrywidow

the first week was tough, but its getting easier. am using the gum to help with the cravings.


----------



## Fog Ducker

Congrats Merry!!! Thats such an acoplishment!


----------



## mwb3779

I'm proud of myself because I have been just so exhausted today, and I still got up and went to the gym and rode the bike for 10 miles and worked with the weights for another 45 mins.  It sucked at first, then it got better.


----------



## my.december

I'm proud of myself for going to work today, even though I really felt like staying in bed. I still wasn't feeling well at all, so this was an accomplishment.


----------



## tamesis

Way to go everyone!


----------



## shazamataz

Yay for pushing throuhg it! Mine isn't so big but I am proud that I just cleaned the bathroom and put some washing on - sometimes it's the little things eh?


----------



## mwb3779

Yea!  Going to work pays the bills!

Yea!  A clean bathroom is very important!


----------



## merrywidow

i got through the school run without any chaos. why cant every morning be like this?


----------



## CoaloBrooky

*Im proud of myself today because*

My Level 4 access was denied. It may have been for the reasons you have posted, or because I may have been late renewing my dues. My dues were paid today. Could you please reset my access to level 4?
  Thank you,
Al Faria


----------



## forum contributor

CoaloBrooky said:
			
		

> My Level 4 access was denied. It may have been for the reasons you have posted, or because I may have been late renewing my dues. My dues were paid today. Could you please reset my access to level 4?
> Thank you,
> Al Faria


LOL ummm.... what??


----------



## kayaker4157

I'm proud of myself for finding this site and joining.  I'm not one to ever seek out help or support, but as a college friend recently told me... "This is something you are not going to be able to do alone."


----------



## Crohn's 35

Glad to see you here Kayaker... I used to be be a canoing instructor, and I found it to be peaceful..  and being with people who know what I am going through has peace of mind too.  Support, no  matter where you can get it is needed.  Glad you seeked us out!


----------



## uab grad student

kayaker4157 said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself for finding this site and joining.  I'm not one to ever seek out help or support, but as a college friend recently told me... "This is something you are not going to be able to do alone."


So true!  I hope you find this forum as useful and supportive as I have.

I am proud of myself today for cheering up a friend that was depressed--I put a flower on her desk and never told her who it was from.  I don't plan on it either.


----------



## merrywidow

CoaloBrooky said:
			
		

> My Level 4 access was denied. It may have been for the reasons you have posted, or because I may have been late renewing my dues. My dues were paid today. Could you please reset my access to level 4?
> Thank you,
> Al Faria


you may have posted this in the wrong area?


----------



## merrywidow

uab grad student said:
			
		

> I am proud of myself today for cheering up a friend that was depressed--I put a flower on her desk and never told her who it was from.  I don't plan on it either.


thats really sweet.


----------



## Pirate

I'm proud of myself today because I made my mil happy by getting her registered on the National Do Not Call list. Now if I could find a way to stop her from calling here. lol


----------



## uab grad student

Pirate said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself today because I made my mil happy by getting her registered on the National Do Not Call list. Now if I could find a way to stop her from calling here. lol


Haha!  I don't think they make a registry for that...  Maybe too many people would sign up. :ylol2:


----------



## merrywidow

i am proud of myself because i didnt kill my demented cat when he climb up my new net curtains!!!
the curtains were my reward for quitting smoking.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hang in there Merry (pardon the pun) but dont you dare go back to smoking!  Get rid of the cat first... I am kidding, I have a black and white cat but he is 7 years old and getting fat.  Too cold to go outside. Black and white cats are supposed to be the most intelligent of any other cat... what happened to yours lol. I have my cat declawed, and he can still climb trees and get mice!


----------



## violetcreams

CoaloBrooky said:
			
		

> My Level 4 access was denied. It may have been for the reasons you have posted, or because I may have been late renewing my dues. My dues were paid today. Could you please reset my access to level 4?
> Thank you,
> Al Faria


you what?


----------



## Crohn's 35

It is a spammer, Violet cream lol.


----------



## kenny

I am proud of myself today because I went out to the Garage (part of my barn) and cleaned up a couple of bags of garbage my GF threw in there while I was in the hospital. They were all riped up from red squirrels or some other pesky rodent but I never swore. Not even ONCE!


----------



## merrywidow

Jettalady said:
			
		

> . Black and white cats are supposed to be the most intelligent of any other cat... what happened to yours lol.


no one told my cat that, maybe his mother sat on him?


----------



## Peaches

I'm proud of myself for getting on the treadmill today.  I know...doesn't sound like much - but I have been putting off MOVING for a while now.  MUST......KEEP.....MOVING!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of my self went to see Avatar and didnt go to the bathroom once in the 3 hours....btw amazing movie if you can get to see it!! 3D is awesome.


----------



## cwf5020

I am proud of myself because I shoveled way to much snow today, but I got it done.  I had to do my house, my neighbor's house, and my grandparents house.  Needless to say my back is KILLING me!


----------



## Pirate

I'm proud of myself because I did the grandpa thing all day and never once got on-line while they were here. Those 2 little girls are so much fun.


----------



## uab grad student

Jettalady said:
			
		

> I am proud of my self went to see Avatar and didnt go to the bathroom once in the 3 hours....btw amazing movie if you can get to see it!! 3D is awesome.


Wow!  That is great that you didn't go during the whole movie.  I went to see a movie today too (Sherlock Holmes--it was awesome) but I will have to see Avatar now.


----------



## uab grad student

merrywidow said:
			
		

> thats really sweet.


Sorry I didn't see your comment earlier.  Thanks!  If anything, I'm being selfish b/c I notice I'm less stressed and in general feel better when I'm taking care of other people.  I like to brighten their day and if I'm successful it makes me smile.

By the way, I think it is great that you are quitting smoking.  Keep it up and hopefully the cravings will pass you soon.  It really is a huge accomplishment for your health and also one less expense.


----------



## Crohn's 35

uab grad student said:
			
		

> Wow!  That is great that you didn't go during the whole movie.  I went to see a movie today too (Sherlock Holmes--it was awesome) but I will have to see Avatar now.


I saw Sherlock too, it was really good!  You can't comepare the two movies totally different types.  My husband and I saw Sherlock, whilst my mom and daughter saw Avatar. My daughter was crazy about graphics and stuff.  Then I was surprised my husband wanted to see Avatar because we are both not into Sci-fi's.  Very cool to see 3D, it was my first time. Amazing, and Clash of the Titan's comes in 3 D you can bet I will see it.  Check it out  .

I was proud of myself I didnt go, didnt mean I wasnt holding it .:ylol2:


----------



## kenny

I feel good about myself today because I went to a winter fair yesterday and had a fantastic time with my GF. We drove 2 hours each way and spent three hours at the event our dogs were entered in. Not only did i go but I was the official time keeper in the shoot for the weight pulls! All day with no gut issues and no feeling yucky! I sure was tired and sore when we got home but now I know I am good to go. I am as back to normal as I am ever going to be!


----------



## tamesis

I'm proud of myself because even though it took everything i had, i crawled out of bed to go see my Neice and Nephew. I'm sure i'll have a great time, but right now, i just want to go back to sleep!


----------



## Nic

I'm proud of myself today because I made it another day without taking my Xanax!!! If I'm feeling good when I wake up tomorrow I'm gonna try for 2 days in a row  I'm figuring if it gets too bad, I have an appointment with my counselor at 5 and maybe she can help me get past it without the Xanax!


----------



## Astra

I'm proud of myself today cos I got my sorry arse out of bed and put my lippy on and walked to the post office to post a letter!
came back, changed the bed sheets, vacuumed my stinkin bedroom and polished the furniture, it was beginning to stink of a depressed person with crohns feeling like shit!
I'm also proud of myself cos I went for a family meal on Saturday (first time out since being in hosp) and ate everything on the menu, kept it in, no pain, no D, no gas, no bloating,     yippee !!


----------



## krahsdnal

I am proud of myself for going back to work! :thumright:


----------



## merrywidow

krahsdnal said:
			
		

> I am proud of myself for going back to work! :thumright:


well done


----------



## CrohnieCarolyn

I'm proud of myself and ALL you guys who are the only ones who TRULY know what this disease does to you...for our coping!
I'm proud of myself for going to school most days - even those ones where I would rather snuggle back under the covers and put my pillow against my sore belly...


----------



## Crohn's 35

CrohnieCarolyn said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself and ALL you guys who are the only ones who TRULY know what this disease does to you...for our coping!
> I'm proud of myself for going to school most days - even those ones where I would rather snuggle back under the covers and put my pillow against my sore belly...



I truly am in awe when people can work and be so ill.  I wouldnt want to be in that predictament.  Good for you tho!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am so proud of myself because... even though I felt slightly nauseated, I still made homemade Lasagna for my daughters' 22nd bd on Saturday. Then I went out into the cold and sunny day and walked the trail for 1mile.  Still have a slight headache, wonder if it is from that CT scan lightly chalked barium?  Never felt that way before after any test.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'm proud of myself today because I went to uni for the first time after three days of moping around the flat from splitting up with my boyfriend. I rly didnt want to go out the flat and face the world but I did! I feel a lot better now, still rly sad but at least I feel a bit more normal. 
x x x x


----------



## shazamataz

Oh Holly, I'm really sorry to hear that!  Hope you are feeling better and can get back into enjoying your studies!


----------



## Crohn's 35

You have struggled with this guy here and there huh Valentine?  So sorry but I know you are so sweet and you will find someone better for you in the future, trust me I know.  Word of caution dont look for bad boys, they usually stay that way...usually.  Good luck and stay strong, your half way there!


----------



## tamesis

Sorry to hear about the breakup Holly.  **HUGS**

I'm proud of myself because i went out two days in a row, even though i didn't really want to either time.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Jettalady said:
			
		

> You have struggled with this guy here and there huh Valentine?  So sorry but I know you are so sweet and you will find someone better for you in the future, trust me I know.  Word of caution dont look for bad boys, they usually stay that way...usually.  Good luck and stay strong, your half way there!


We were fine until we both went to uni. Long distance is too hard when u dnt have enough cash and we are both so young and changing. 
x x x x


----------



## merrywidow

............. because i went slegding with my son and we never broke any bones!!! i havent been slegdeing in 25years. ohh i loved it, much too my sons embaressement!!!


----------



## imisspopcorn

I signed up for the ACLS class I need to take...work force here I come!


----------



## shazamataz

Good Job Erazer - keep us posted on how it goes for you!

Yay for you carrie  Will the course take long?

I'm proud of myself today because I got out of bed, that's quite an achievement so far!


----------



## Guestly

I'm proud of myself today because I went back to bed!

Ok, sounds lame doesn't it?

But I have been mustering through, feeling exhausted and worn down, and today I thought you know what, I need to sleep, damn the housework, paperwork, any other stuff that needs doing...

I slept for three hours solid from the moment my head hit the pillow, I needed it and I'm glad I gave it to myself!


----------



## tamesis

I'm proud of myself because i also dragged my butt out of bed, and actually did something around the house.


----------



## shazamataz

I'm proud of myself because I just handled a confrontational situation very well. I popped into a local health shop to ask about melatonin as a sleeping aid. Apparently you have to have it prescribed. Anyway I was chatting with the man in the shop, who is an iridilogist, said that I had been having really bad fatigue issues and had just had blood tests for all the adrenal hormones. He had a quick look in my eyes, told me it wasn't an adrenal issue but wasn't willing to share what he thought it was because I was 'Obviously a doctor person' and he couldn't help me while my mind was made up about getting medical treatment. I explained that i was open to all options/ideas and treatments and asked what he thought may be wrong with me and he said I'd be wasting his time, but he KNEW what was wrong.
I was really angry at his attitude but remained calm and just said that I felt he was being very rude and I couldn't understand why. He mentioned the doctor thing again but that he could tell me what was going on but I'd have to pay for a consultation but it would be pointless as I woulnd't listen so we couldn't work together. So I calmly walked out and THEN had a cry. It was really weird and awful - certainly not a way to do business!


----------



## Guestly

What a wierdo!!! Steer well clear.. Did he want you to beg him to pay for his services?

You are well clear of it..


----------



## Crohn's 35

Poor Shaz you are running into bad luck lately.  Here you can get melatonin here in a pharmacy, in the vitamins and herbal sections... what goofball you ran into!


----------



## shazamataz

Yup it was weird! Not a very good technique for selling stuff! I certainly would tell anyone NOT to ever spend money in his shop!


----------



## CrohnieCarolyn

I'm proud of myself today for sticking two big needles of Cimzia into my body ...And to think I used to be afraid of needles!  Psshaw...


----------



## Pirate

I'm proud because I made it through the whole work day even though I felt lousy and was like a bear with a sore a$$.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of myself cause I got all my house chores done and made Lasangna for tomorrow... I get to go SHOPPING today yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merrywidow

................ because i kept my cool when i was agrueeing with man, and his inconsiderate parking. he took up 2 whole spaces!!!!


----------



## imisspopcorn

CrohnieCarolyn said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself today for sticking two big needles of Cimzia into my body ...And to think I used to be afraid of needles!  Psshaw...


Good job Carolyn.....I'm telling you, all Crohnies are super heroes.


----------



## tamesis

Because I have gotten out of bed at a normal hour (7am) 4 mornings in a row, and not napped! Also, because I called about going back to work, even though i'm not sure i'm ready...But, never know until you try, right?!


----------



## shazamataz

Good job Pam!! 

I am proud of myself today because I didn't sleep a wink but I dragged myself out of bed nice and early JUST to go and get a blood test that needs to be done first thing in the morning. Now, I am going back to bed, but it was so tempting to just leave it - but I want the results ASAP!!


----------



## Peaches

Shaz...that guy was a QUACK....glad you kept your cool...no more losing saline on putzes like that ok?  What a weirdo!!

I'm proud of myself for not puking this morning!!  Yay for no puking - I HATE puking!!


----------



## krahsdnal

I am proud of myself today just because


----------



## Jennifer

I know this isn't crohns related but some people here know that I get panic attacks and I'm still not used to it but I'm proud of myself today because I forced myself to drive my car again even though my mind and body were telling me to stay home. I didn't die and I'm perfectly fine.


----------



## Rob

I'm proud myself today because it was my first full day at home from bein in prison .... Um hospital lol
and I didn't stray from my low res diet, even tho the fridge, freezer an pantry all full if the stuff I'd like too eat but can't


----------



## shazamataz

Good job Rob!

I am proud of myself today because I have just spent ages (silly computer/internet issues) deleting all e-mails to and from my ex. I have been holding onto them (and him) for far too long - it feels good to get rid of them!!!!


----------



## Rob

Good ridance too bad rubbish hey shazza

feels good too start a fresh with a clear slate doesn't it


----------



## shazamataz

Feels good (ish). Pretty sad but definately better than having the temptation of reading them again and continuing to stew about it!  I have already done the phone messages which I had saved and will do the txts next!!!

Would love to get rid of everything he ever gave me too, which I can do some things, but unfortunately it was him who gave me my very expensive camera so I kinda need to hold on to that!


----------



## Pirate

Good for you Shaz. There comes a time when we just have to move on and not look back. It could turn to a very exciting time. Who knows, you may be on the verge of meeting someone special. I hope so. Everybody needs a special person in thier life and to be happy sharing themselves with someone.

Yeah, keep the camera, you find joy in it so you need it.


----------



## Crohn's 35

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:
			
		

> We were fine until we both went to uni. Long distance is too hard when u dnt have enough cash and we are both so young and changing.
> x x x x


Sorry Miss Valentine but this is a very very common trend.  It is hard to maintain a long distance relationship, and even still it hurts like the devil.  Yes you are both young and trust me, the most important thing is to look after yourself and get your education under your belt.  Being independant when you are older makes a difference in your life.  Love yourself and your life and you will find someone worthy of you, because you have confidence.  Having Crohn's hinders your path sometimes but you will deal with it as it comes.  I know you are still hurting but times heals.


----------



## merrywidow

.............. because i went to tesco for 4 pints of milk, and only brought 4 pints of milk, never done that before.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

There is some totally awesome stuff here to be super proud of.  It made me smile just to read everything.  Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Fog Ducker

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> There is some totally awesome stuff here to be super proud of.  It made me smile just to read everything.  Congrats to everyone!!


You took the words right out of my mouth!
Im still smiling for everyone, congrats!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey Fog, did your area get dumped with snow???


----------



## Fog Ducker

I wouldnt say dumped, we got an inch or 2 on tuesday/wednesdays storm, and its started to snow this mornign, but I dont think its supposed to amount to anything. Why did you guys?


----------



## Crohn's 35

Nope but may get up to 4cm, still have the same snow since 3 weeks ago... it wont melt til end of March.. sucks. Tomorrow we are going to dinner and a movie, going to see Edge of Darkness with Mel Gibson, anyone see it?


----------



## shazamataz

I just cleared the cellphone and any other presents have now gone in the rubbish which gets collected in the morning (apart from the camera of course). Wow I am so proud of myself for doing that!!!


----------



## Rob

Well done shazza

time too move forward

hope things are on the up for you now


----------



## Astra

I'm proud of myself today cos it's got to 10 PM and I haven't cried yet!
There's time yet tho!
feeling crap, so I'm having a dance to The Smiths on me Ipod!


----------



## tamesis

i'm proud of myself for toughing through the past few days without going to the ER...i made it through, without judgement from stupid doc's and nurses that have no idea what i'm going through! I'm also proud of myself for showering today...I was getting pretty rank!


----------



## Fog Ducker

Im glad you showered too!! You stink!


----------



## merrywidow

................ because a thread got locked and i had nothing to do with it !


----------



## My Butt Hurts

merrywidow said:
			
		

> ................ because a thread got locked and i had nothing to do with it !


LOL!!!  You SHOULD be proud of that MW!  Way to go!  :ylol2:


----------



## imisspopcorn

merrywidow said:
			
		

> ................ because a thread got locked and i had nothing to do with it !


That's awesome Merry! :ylol2: :ylol2:


----------



## Peaches

merrywidow said:
			
		

> ................ because a thread got locked and i had nothing to do with it !


 Oy!!! Striving to be like Sharon!!! :ylol2:  that's the best one I've heard in a loong time Sharon - kudos!


----------



## Guestly

Proud because I  mustured my butt off the couch and went out for my husbands birthday even though I was feeling "special", and glad I did because he had a really great time catching up with friends - he deserved it. 

Unfortunately he's suffering from one too many ales today... So I get to look after him in a spectacular reversal of roles!


----------



## merrywidow

........ because i made a lego frog and i didnt get mad because i had bits left over. apparently they pack extra bits. all the years i have been making lego and i never knew that.


----------



## Nic

...because I didn't take any Xanax today!! Took one yesterday but the 2 days before that I didn't take any either!! I think I might be making progress!!! Now if I could just get my head feeling better, feels feverish, but I have no fever!!!!


----------



## Peaches

because I kept my mouth shut......


----------



## shazamataz

Good job Nic, and way to go Peaches but I wonder what you had to stop yourself saying!!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of my self, first day out of the hospital and I took two trail walks, one in the late morning and then the afternoon 2.6km total!


----------



## merrywidow

take it easy pen, dont over do it.

............. because i survived half term ciggy free.


----------



## Peaches

Way to go Sharon....you made that look easy!!


----------



## kenny

for working 46 hours with no ill effects in my first full week of working since being diagnosed last year.

and for keeping my mouth shut too


----------



## Crohn's 35

merrywidow said:
			
		

> take it easy pen, dont over do it.
> 
> ............. .



Too late, I slid on snow because it was melting and now my left foot is hurting bad, stupid, stupid.. 

Keep your cravings away, and watch out for replacing ciggies for food!:ycool:


----------



## merrywidow

oh pen!!! stay indoors for a while. or your end up in hosp again.
 if i do want "the hand to mouth" thing, i eat carrot sticks. i cant digest them, they come out in the same form!! sorry if that is too much info.
 still smoke free. i wanna be officially a non smoker on wednesday when i do my breathalizer test.


----------



## merrywidow

your being bullied at work?


----------



## Guestly

Well done kenny, keep it up Sharon, and Pen!!! Look after yourself!!!


----------



## merrywidow

Peaches said:
			
		

> Way to go Sharon....you made that look easy!!


i didnt dare have a smoke when my son was around, the hissy fit wouldve been heard at your place!!! lol 
 the cravings are getting easier now. and the tin is getting fuller.


----------



## merrywidow

......... because after a week off school, we didnt have that "mum wheres my shoes/coat/prep book" this morning. yah.


----------



## gibby

....cos i decided to do something productive with my sick leave rather that mope around the house feeling sorry for myself waiting for news that i dont know whether its gonna be good or bad so there is not point stressing and worrying over it....what will be will be.....so i got my ass out of bed and sorted thru all my digital pics, and finished a bit more of my NZ scrap book which has been staring me in the face for 2 weeks...called some friends......and tried to smile


----------



## ameslouise

I'm proud of myself today because I put on a sweater instead of turning up the heat!

(Trying to save $$ for all of my non-covered med expenses...)


----------



## Crohn's 35

That is pretty bad when you have to use a scale to either use heat or med coverage huh.

I have kept my airtight stove going only cause it is going down to -30c tonight!  Saves on oil to heat, can be 800 bucks a month but with a wood stove $350 every three months and my legs and knees get a work out up and down the stairs lol


----------



## ameslouise

Jettalady said:
			
		

> That is pretty bad when you have to use a scale to either use heat or med coverage huh.


Yeah.... none of my "alternative" treatments are covered. But when I see how many meds some folks on here are taking, and still having major flares and missing work and tons of pain.... It makes me grateful I can afford to chose the path I have chosen and proud of myself for sticking with it.  And really glad it seems to be working!


----------



## Crohn's 35

That is  what we want in life, to be having something work doesnt matter if it is alternative or meds... just makes your life bearable.  Glad you are doing well!


----------



## ameslouise

I am proud of myself today because...

My gym buddy bailed on me AGAIN and I went to the gym anyway!!

 - Amy


----------



## merrywidow

................ because today i am  officially a non smoker!!!! yah i done it.


----------



## tamesis

Congratulations Sharon!!!


----------



## Fog Ducker

YAY! Sharon and Amy


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm proud of myself today because I called ALL the doctors I needed to get appointments, paperwork, and answers from. I HATE calling offices. And I did it all by myself! Haha. :applause:


----------



## InkyStinky

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself today because I called ALL the doctors I needed to get appointments, paperwork, and answers from. I HATE calling offices. And I did it all by myself! Haha. :applause:


Way to go!!!!! It's exhausting keeping track of doctors, isn't it?

Here's mine: I'm proud of myself today because I just consolidated all my lab work since September (when my current flare up was diagnosed) into a spreadsheet. I'm seeing a new GP tomorrow and I thought it would help him to see the "big picture" quickly instead of paging through tons of lab reports.

And I really have fun consolidating information - it makes me feel productive  

Sabrina

--------------------------------
IBD since 1990 (currently diagnosed as Crohn’s)
Blood clots 12/2009 (DVT and bilateral PE)
Medicines:
Prednisone: 20mg/day (of please let me start tapering soon!)
6MP: 75mg/day
Trazodone: 100mg/night (because pred messes with my sleep)
Warfarin: 12.5mg/day (anticoagulant - because of blood clots)

Ethel: “So, is everything okey-dokey?” Lucy: “No, it’s inky-stinky” ~ from an old I Love Lucy episode.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Hehe, Sabrina. I'm a bit of an organizing nut myself. It makes me feel productive too! My husband doesn't get it when I suggest we use the weekend to clean and organize the house!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of myself because I actually did start my exercises again... but slow.. a bit everyday.  Makes me feel so much better!


----------



## Nic

......day 2 without Xanax again!! Think I might need it for my Humira loading dose tomorrow, but I'm gonna try to go without it and make 3 days!! I've got to get past this 2 day hump and make it longer with out it!


----------



## CrohnieCarolyn

I'm proud of myself today because despite the pain and discomfort of fibromyalgia I went to my three University classes - and answered questions that were the correct answers!  I KNEW I was a smart ass! lol


----------



## ameslouise

Wow! Such great stuff on here today.  

But especially Sharon on the quitting smoking!!!!  Congrats!  That is amazing. I hope every day gets easier and easier for you.

Pen - keep up the exercise!  It's good for the mind and the soul, as well as the body!

Carolyn, Nic, Twilight, everyone!  Great job!


----------



## mwb3779

Sharon, I'm so happy you quit smoking.....officially!  Proud of you.


----------



## imisspopcorn

merrywidow said:
			
		

> ................ because today i am  officially a non smoker!!!! yah i done it.


Fantastic news Merry.....What did you reward yourself with?


----------



## Pirate

That's great Merry. 

I'm proud of myself because I got up and went to work the last 2 days instead of staying home feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Nic

Congrats Merry! That's an awesome accompishment!!

I'm proud of myself today because I made it through my Humira loading dose without a panic attack and passing out!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

These are all great accomplishments!!


----------



## tamesis

I'm proud of myself for a lot the past few days.....I have been doing something every day, organizing, cleaning, etc., i cooked dinner tonight, AND i haven't napped all week.  

Congratulations to everyone on your accomplishments!


----------



## merrywidow

imisspopcorn said:
			
		

> Fantastic news Merry.....What did you reward yourself with?


flowers, lots of smelly flowers. i went to tesco at 7.30 this morning and got the freshest, nicest flowers they had.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I love fresh flowers too! I find as much pleasure buying them for myself as recieving them from someone...(Take note guys, girls do like to get flowers)


----------



## Crohn's 35

Ha, IMP, I was just discussing this with a another Crohnie, most guys think it is a waste of money because they are expensive and die... what is a nicer way of making a girl feel good!  It is for them not the guys!  Guys get out there lol.  Even a Orchid plant is so nice and keeps!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

^ My orchid died! 
I'm proud of myself YESTERDAY Because I helped my sister get home when she couldn't walk bcoz something strange was happening to her legs and was making her collapse. Then I took her to the doctors and fought for her to have some crutches. Today I'm worried coz she is in hospital trying to find out what is wrong 
x x x


----------



## imisspopcorn

I know, I always feel so special when I get them!.....I should have been a florist! LOL!

Sorry Holly, I hope she is okay. That is really scary.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks IMP, she has literally just got back from hospital and it looks like its a nasty side effect from her medication. She should be better in the next few days.
x x x


----------



## tamesis

Holly, wow, that must have  been incredibly scary! Glad to hear she should be better in a couple days.


----------



## ameslouise

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:
			
		

> Thanks IMP, she has literally just got back from hospital and it looks like its a nasty side effect from her medication. She should be better in the next few days.
> x x x


Hope she is feeling better soon!  Out of curiosity... what was she on? Was it Levaquin?


----------



## ameslouise

Erazer said:
			
		

> My son had his 8th birthday party today........it was wonderful.........life affirming.....so I am proud to have been part of that!


Happy Birthday to your son!!  Keep yourself well for him!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Hope she is feeling better soon!  Out of curiosity... what was she on? Was it Levaquin?


No it was Propanolol. (not sure if that is a correct spelling)
Its a Beta Blocker but she was taking it for Migraine Associated Vertigo (MAV). Poor girl, she is only 16 and has such a tough time of it. I think her strength is coming back but still isnt back to normal.
x x x x


----------



## kenny

Jettalady said:
			
		

> I am proud of myself because I actually did start my exercises again... but slow.. a bit everyday.  Makes me feel so much better!


I'm glad you are feeling better 

I am proud of myself today because I got up at 5:30am, rode for a couple of hours to a winter fair, did the dog thing there, and still felt great by the end of the day. I felt so good today I did the drive home (about 200 km) at the end of the day!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks Kenny.. Glad you did your day your way!  I did a nice thing today, planted 10 small houseplants for my daughter and her roomies when they move into their townhouse for a house warming present.  Took a walk in the cold but sunny day on the trail.  Just had a ME day.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Sounds like a lovely way to spend your day, Jettalady!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm proud of myself today because I just sent an e-mail to the V.P. of operations of the specialty pharmacy I just got my medication from. They included 2 forms to fill out and return in a provided self-addressed and stamped envelope only to find out the address on the outside did not match either address stated on the forms to return back to.

I looked on their website and couldn't find the address on the envelope, but did find the address on the forms. So, out of curiosity I looked up the envelope address and found "ADS Plus Printing and Copy Center" with the exact address. Needless to say, whether the envelope was right I did not feel comfortable potentially sending my forms with my SSN to a copy center!! Haha

And I'm definitely not the kind of person that likes to make a fuss about things...


----------



## Astra

way to go Marisa!  
Easy does it Pen!

bit late with this - but well done Sharon, wish I had your will power, maybe one day, sigh

I'm proud of myself today because I've cooked a big Sunday Roast, the Full Monty!
for the masses.
but couldn't stop gagging! and... I didn't eat much of mine either, too scared!
wrapped it up, might try later!


----------



## Agent X20

I've just decided I'm proud of myself today.... after feeling quite cr*p for the whole of 2010 I've finally managed to get myself going again on some creative projects... it's the first sign that I might be getting back to normal... I'm sick of that "I'm swimming in custard" feeling...
Anyway... less forumin' and more creatin'


----------



## Crohn's 35

I understand Agent,  hard to get into projects, when meds or the disease affects you but we have no choice, we still have to live and make the most of it right?


----------



## merrywidow

.................. i had a hissy fit yesterday because the i wanted a ciggy, but i didnt smoke one, only because i couldnt find any though!!!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of myself, I finally lost the 25 lbs!!!!!!!! Do you know how hard it is to do that on 40mg of Prednisone????:eek2: 

It took 6 months, and still have a ways to go but I am gonna do it this time! :banana:


----------



## imisspopcorn

That is awesome Penny...you must have some great will power!....I have been trying to lose about 10lbs...So far only 5 down.....(Dern Girl Scout Cookies)


----------



## ameslouise

Way to go, Penny! That's so great - you must feel fantastic!

And good for you, Sharon, for resisting the temptation!  Be strong!


----------



## mwb3779

Pen, Carrie, and Sharon great job to all of you!

I'm proud of myself today because I got up and made my Crohn's cookies.  I eat them and I feel so much better.  Not sure why?  But I'm not arguing. I made them though.  That's the point.  I feel better about it.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Good stuff Mike what kind of Crohn's cookies are they and where they good?


----------



## mwb3779

They are very good.  They started out as a sugar free cookie and kind of blossomed from there.  It has flour, butter, brown sugar, splenda, cinnamon, and pumpkin pie spice.  They are kinda flat but when I have the D, it stops it pretty quick.  I'll post the recipe if you want?  It works for me so, who knows?


----------



## Crohn's 35

Yes please I would love that, I have all the stuff, would appreciate it, awesome!


----------



## InkyStinky

Jettalady said:
			
		

> I am proud of myself, I finally lost the 25 lbs!!!!!!!! Do you know how hard it is to do that on 40mg of Prednisone????:eek2:


Hooray for you, Pen!!!!

I'm proud of myself today because I cleaned the kitchen *and* bathroom :ycool: My mom is coming to visit and I have to show her she raised me right, you know!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hahah Inky, my mom comes for two weeks starting next Thursday and then my daughter for the weekend.  I too do the bathroom and kitchen but I do it once and the rest can help too..   I used to be a do-it-all person but learned that if I would flare.  Hope your visit is a wonderful one!!


----------



## merrywidow

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> They are very good.  They started out as a sugar free cookie and kind of blossomed from there.  It has flour, butter, brown sugar, splenda, cinnamon, and pumpkin pie spice.  They are kinda flat but when I have the D, it stops it pretty quick.  I'll post the recipe if you want?  It works for me so, who knows?


i want the recipe too. but where do i get pumpkin pie sauce from?


----------



## My Butt Hurts

merrywidow said:
			
		

> i want the recipe too. but where do i get pumpkin pie sauce from?


It's spice, not sauce, LOL!
It would be in the spice aisle.  I think it's a mixture of nutmeg and cinnamon.  Sometimes a bit of ginger or cloves.


----------



## Crohn's 35

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> They are very good.  They started out as a sugar free cookie and kind of blossomed from there.  It has flour, butter, brown sugar, splenda, cinnamon, and pumpkin pie spice.  They are kinda flat but when I have the D, it stops it pretty quick.  I'll post the recipe if you want?  It works for me so, who knows?



Ahem... I am waiting **Arms folded and taps the floor with one foot" :ylol2:


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am so proud of myself I redialed for 40 min straight and got HEART rock concert tickets!!!!!!!!!!! Front row balcony level!

:mbh: :banana:


----------



## mwb3779

I got out of bed today.  Its been a wonderfully depressing few days for me.   I've spent the last 48 or so hours in bed.


Sorry Pen (and everyone else) about the recipe.  This is for a double batch, which is what I normally make, just cause.... its... easier, yeah that's it. Easier. 

-- 2 cups of butter/ margarine (whatever it doesn't much matter, if you use butter, use the unsalted kind) Should be 4 sticks
-- 2 and 1/2 cups of Splenda
-- about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of brown sugar or Splenda brown sugar (for taste)
-- 6 to 7 tsp of vanilla extract
-- 1 cup of egg beaters (egg substitute, or 4 eggs)
-- 8 cups of flour (doesn't matter what kind of flour)
-- 2 tsp of baking soda (recipe calls for baking powder but I like it with soda.  Its a little flatter)
--  1 tsp of salt
-- 2 tsp of pumpkin pie spice
--  2 - 6 tsp of cinnamon (depending on your like of cinnamon, I like cinnamon so....)
-- If you like it, mulling spice to taste.  I like it so.....  If you don't know where to buy it, my sister sells it through tastefully simple.

-Cream the butter (I just take two sticks and put them in the microwave for 30 secs, you don't want it melted just soft.)  Use your regular mixing tools with a mixer to cream butter and add the rest of the ingredients until the flour.
-Add the Splenda, brown sugar, cinnamon, baking soda (or powder), salt, and pumpkin pie spice.  Mix them till they are well mixed.  Add the egg beaters (or eggs) a little at a time.  About 3 or 4 times for the whole amount of eggs.  
-Switch to dough hooks for dough, then start adding flour starting with 4 cups, after its mixed add the last 4 cups.
-Once its all mixed, It will be tacky.  Spread flour out on a flat surface and then dump the whole thing out on it.  Knead the dough slightly until its no longer tacky with flour.  Split the dough into two separate "balls".  I put them on plates covering each plate with plastic wrap.  Pu them in the fridge for a while at least a hour or two.  I usually leave them in overnight.  

*Pre-heat the oven to 325 degrees
*Take the dough "balls" out flatten them with a roller until they are about 1/8 in to 1/16 in thick.  (Cookie thickness?? They don't rise much so.... yeah.)
*I use a glass cup to cut the cookies out.  (You can use a cookie cutter)  Take the left over and flatten it out again and repeat process till you have no dough left.
*Put each cut out cookie on a greased (I use Pam) cookie sheet and bake for 14-15 mins.  Just keep checking them until the edges are a little golden brown.
*Put them on a wire rack to cool.

They are pretty good when you need something that won't upset your stomach.  At least for me.  Let me know if you have any questions.  I've made them a lot so, I've improvised as time went on.  I also have a fantastic chocolate chip cookie recipe that doesn't bug me either.  And they are low sugar remember, I'm a diabetic.  Enjoy!

Oh I would like to know if anyone tries them and what they think.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am so glad you did this, and I am sorry you are going through a rough time. Hope you feel better soon! Thanks again for doing this, your a good guy!


----------



## mwb3779

Its ok, I turn 31 tomorrow.  I am having a rough, ROUGH, time personally.  And I just can't stand to do much else.  I'm just trying to deal with it.


----------



## ameslouise

Happy Birthday, Mike.  I hope you start to feel better soon.  You have a lot of friends here - we're all rooting for you!


----------



## mwb3779

Thanks!


----------



## orchard archer

Happy Birthday Mike!


----------



## sharon j.

Kello,
Here's something you can be proud of! Because of you and the photos you posted I started feeling hopeful that life had potential even though I have a bag on my stomach. The day I found your post I tried on clothes that I wore before my surgery and most looked just fine. I was also motivated to go on the treadmill for 40 minutes. 
I'm proud of myself today for letting my husband make the bed instead of telling not to because I was going to crawl back in under the covers.
Thanks for your honesty and humanity Kello. You have made a big difference in my life! Sharon J.


----------



## orchard archer

Sharon J. WELCOME!
I'm so glad I looked at this thread and saw your Comment.
I hope you know your sharing also gives Courage, Insight, and Motivation Too.
Thank you so Much.
Ryne


----------



## sharon j.

Thank you Ryne! That means so much! Sharon J.


----------



## Nic

I'm proud of myself because today is day 11 with no Xanax!!! My therapist said I don't have to come see him again for another 2 months because I'm doing so well! And my cousellor said I can start doing every other week with her instead of every week!! I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere! Now if I could just kick this monthly girl thing and let the Humira get me to feeling better!!


----------



## Nic

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> Its ok, I turn 31 tomorrow.  I am having a rough, ROUGH, time personally.  And I just can't stand to do much else.  I'm just trying to deal with it.


Happy belated BDAY Mike! Sorry I'm a day late, haven't been on here in a few days  I hope you are feeling better and had a FABULOUS day!!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Nic said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself because today is day 11 with no Xanax!!! My therapist said I don't have to come see him again for another 2 months because I'm doing so well! And my cousellor said I can start doing every other week with her instead of every week!! I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere! Now if I could just kick this monthly girl thing and let the Humira get me to feeling better!!



Glad you are doing so well, Nic!  Enjoy your hair appointment today too, hehe!


----------



## MacJr

i'm proud of myself because I'm as sick as a dog and throwing up but still at work and getting a few things done.


----------



## Meltric

I'm proud of myself today because I said 'no' to a tempting can of rockstar energy drink. that stuff is the DEVIL! but oh so good...


----------



## merrywidow

........... because i forced myself to start decorating the lounge even though i am too exhausted to do it.


----------



## MacJr

I'm proud of myself because I worked out last night. Yeah! Only 20 minutes, but I'll take everything I can get.


----------



## mwb3779

I rode 10.34 miles today on the bike.  My butt hurt like hell but I did.  10 miles!


----------



## gibby

cos i have decided to head back to work tomoro, been off for 4 weeks with a flare, but getting proper cabin fever and rather bored, never thought i would actually look forward to a 12hour shift but there you go....yay


----------



## ameslouise

Good for you Mike and Mac!

Good luck going back to work, Gibby!


----------



## Crohn's 35

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> I rode 10.34 miles today on the bike.  My butt hurt like hell but I did.  10 miles!




And the question of the day... can you walk now? :eek2:


----------



## mwb3779

Jettalady said:
			
		

> And the question of the day... can you walk now? :eek2:


Oh yeah... still my butt hurt like hell.  I've had a couple of bad days.  I'm hoping to go the gym again today.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

My Gastroenterologist's receptionist actually answers the phone! An appointment in April! Yay!


----------



## Astra

I'm proud of myself today cos I built a self assembly wardrobe from Ikea for my son, and it only took 7 hours!
Who needs a man, hey?


----------



## ameslouise

Good for you, Joan!  (Did you have any parts leftover??)

I am proud of myself today because I went back to the gym after a week off!

(Then came home and took a nap for 45 minutes before going to work!)


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm proud of myself today because I finished Entocort finally! Yay! And tomorrow is my second load of Humira shots and I'm not worried at all


----------



## Entchen

*I'm proud because...*

I'm proud of myself today because I went to work even though I was dizzy and not feeling super great (it's my first week on Flagyl + Cipro +...). I missed all of last week except one day -- but this is a new week.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Kelly said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself today because I went to work even though I was dizzy and not feeling super great (it's my first week on Flagyl + Cipro +...). I missed all of last week except one day -- but this is a new week.


Good for you Kelly!, btw welcome to the CF if I  havent mentioned it... alot of new Canadians on here, so nice to have you, but wrong place (Crohns is wicked).


----------



## Crohn's 35

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> My Gastroenterologist's receptionist actually answers the phone! An appointment in April! Yay!



Miracles do happen ... so happy for ya!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Astra101 said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself today cos I built a self assembly wardrobe from Ikea for my son, and it only took 7 hours!
> Who needs a man, hey?



Hey, someone  has to take the garbage out :lol: .


----------



## Astra

Ha Ha Penny not funny
I take the rubbish out!

Hey Amy
I did have a piece of wood left! Not got a clue where it goes tho!  ha ha, I think they do it on purpose to do ya head in!

Hey well done all of us this week!
We're doing ok  
xxx


----------



## MacJr

I'm proud of myself because I got to work early even thought I'm exhausted. yeah me! haha.


----------



## Entchen

Thank you, JettaLady!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of my self because I did one of the worst jobs I hate doing... poop and scooping... now I wished it snowed again   Just kidding.  Nice weather we are having and the snow is gone!  Darn poop. LOL


----------



## ameslouise

I am proud of myself today because I made some kick-ass t-shirts for my team for the annual bowling tournament at work tomorrow!

Wish me luck. I haven't bowled since last year's tournament!


----------



## Entchen

Woo-hoo, good for you, and good luck bowling!!! We'll look forward to seeing a picture of the trophy?


----------



## kello82

proud of myself today for eating though i didnt want to.


----------



## merrywidow

.......... because i finished decorating the lounge, whilst nursing a cat with a broken leg.  even though he has a broken leg, he still managed to walk in the paint!!!


----------



## Psilant

I'm proud of myself today... because I tried to go to clinical yesterday, pooped in the hospital toilet, started crying from the pain, told my instructor I have Crohn's, and she didn't get upset!  I got to come home and can make up my clinical day next week.  I feel much better today since I was able to take my pain meds yesterday!! (small steps, I know)


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of me cause I lost 2lbs lol, stupid pred holding everything lol.


----------



## ameslouise

2 lbs is 2 lbs!  It's better than going in the other direction!

I am proud of myself today because my best friend and I finally nailed down the site for her wedding - after 4 months of serching for the perfect location!


----------



## InkyStinky

ameslouise said:
			
		

> I am proud of myself today because my best friend and I finally nailed down the site for her wedding


Hooray! I love weddings  

I was proud of myself yesterday for digging up a spot in our yard to plant some wildflowers, and I'm proud of myself today because my muscles are only a little bit sore :biggrin:


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of myself because even though I was in pain last night and only 2 hours sleep...  I pressure washed the insides of the rain barrels ( lotsa rain coming) and cleaned the inside of my car...winter is over I hope! 

Thanks to Ding she helped me at 4am in the morning helping me with my pain.  Thanks Dingbat!!! You are so awesome!


----------



## Crohns08

I'm proud of myself because today is the first day that I've gotten real sleep while being on pred! Ten hours!


----------



## theend2

I'm proud of myself because today I thatched my lawn today. I just finished. Suffering for it now with lots of pain but I feel good I got it done. Just have to grin and bare the pain and rest now.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am going to be doing thatching too but waiting for all the rain first lol...

Crohns 08 good stuff you are getting some sleep, it helps to heal when we do sleep... keep it up!  I find the earlier in the morning you take pred the fast the wiz and sleepness nights are few.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Because I stayed in the office and ate the lunch I brought instead of being tempted to buy lunch. Trying to save money to pay off the $3k in vet bills I wracked up last month. 

Now the girlfriend wants to go to Hawaii in May, and I really should be fiscally responsible and put the $800 towards debt instead of making more debt. I have such a problem with saying no.


----------



## ameslouise

I am proud of myself today because I signed up for a CCFA event in Philly next weekend.  

Still chipping away at my denial of having Crohn's disease, so this is a big step for me.

-Amy


----------



## mwb3779

I'm proud of myself today (and last night) for sleeping a full 8 hours with no bathroom breaks.  I'm proud with the sleep I did the dishes, cleaned the kitchen, organized the shop, did my laundry, and cleaned my room.  I am tired now!


----------



## Crohn's 35

ameslouise said:
			
		

> I am proud of myself today because I signed up for a CCFA event in Philly next weekend.
> 
> Still chipping away at my denial of having Crohn's disease, so this is a big step for me.
> 
> -Amy


:applause:  Way to go, I am proud of ya!  Feel like you are going to an AA meeting now huh LOL. Admitting your disease is the first step it took me years.


----------



## ameslouise

Thanks, Pen.  I think denial of the disease is one reason I am so resistant to use the heavy duty pharmas.  Since joining this forum, I realize that this disease is unpredictable, and I may well need them in the future. Might as well educate myself now so I don't have to make a hasty decision later on.

Mike - 8 hours sleep and no bathroom break?!  Awesome!!!!


----------



## Pirate

I'm proud of myself because for the 2nd week straight I have worked 50+ hours and haven't been sick. Maybe the effects of the Entocort is finally going away. Yes!!!!


----------



## ameslouise

Pirate - That is great!  But 50+ hours is too much working!  Please take care of yourself!

I am proud of myself yesterday for the bike ride Levi and I took.  Always a success to be out and active without quick access to a bathroom and no accidents!

Going for another ride today!  

- Amy


----------



## Astra

Hey well done everyone! 
We've all done good this week

I'm proud of myself this week because I've kicked my Preds sorry arse to 15mg and stuck with it, despite feeling like a bag of shite! (no puns)
tapering to 10mg tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## Dustin

Good luck Joan!

I am proud of myself today because I dragged myself to work this morning.  Can't wait for my Remy infusion tomorrow!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I weighed myself today. I've now lost the 15-20 lbs I gained when I quit smoking a year and four months ago.


----------



## Crohn's 35

God boy Ed, now you must be really hot!!!


----------



## Entchen

Woo hoo, Ed!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of myself cause I signed up for the Heel'n' Wheel 5k fundraiser!  Gonna ride my bike tho... still going to try and make a lot of dough!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

That's cool Penny!


----------



## ameslouise

I am proud of myself because this weekend I did two things that I have always wanted to do:

Climbed a rock wall - 60 ft and made it to the top!

Got a mud wrap at the spa  - an hour wrapped in mud and cellophane - and didn't even have to use the bathroom while all wrapped up!


----------



## Claire617

This is such a good idea for a thread! 

Errm I'm proud of myself because yesterday I went on my first date in a year and a half after my flare and surgery and told him what had been going on the last year and told him what I've got AND he called me last night wanting to meet with me again lol Good to know he doesn't scare easy haha


----------



## Mark33180

I'm proud of myself for eating an entire can of spaghetto's hahaha slowly being able to eat again


----------



## dreamintwilight

Amy - Sounds totally relaxing! I've always wanted to go to the spa and get pampered!

Claire - Good for you! Hope he's a keeper 

Mark - Yay! Just read your other thread about how you've been doing since surgery. That's some crazy business. I haven't had surgery, so I have nothing to compare it to, but I've had an abscess drained with a JP drain and it hurt for the whole 2 weeks I was in the hospital. Hope your doc doesn't decide to yank it out like a lawn mower like mine did when it was time to take it out


----------



## Astra

Hey Claire, that's smashin!! good luck hun xxx

I'm proud of myself today cos I picked my scab off my chin and it's better!  lol
and I'm ready to go back to work, yay!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Woo Joan!


----------



## ataloss

I am proud because this morning I woke up feeling awful with pain and low grade fever but I still went to a class I knew I shouldn't not miss. I went to the class and passed my test and am now certified in pediatric advanced life support


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yay, Antonella!


----------



## ameslouise

This may sound weird but I am proud of myself because I quit my job today.  It was hard and very emotional - difficult to do after they have been so good to me for so many years.

I am taking the summer off to relax and hopefully induce remission and I will start my new career in September!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Aww! Enjoy your relaxation, Amy? What is your new career?


----------



## Procyon

I'm proud of myself for finishing my first year of college, even though my health has been kinda on-again/off-again. And with a pretty good GPA to boot.  

Amy, good luck. I know it's tough to quit your job. Hopefully you'll get the rest you need to start feeling better.


----------



## Entchen

Congratulations to Amy and Procyon!

Best of success in September (or sooner, Procyon, if you are taking summer intersession) to both of you.


----------



## ameslouise

I'm going to work for my husband.  Am I insane?!?!?!   His parents are retiring and he asked me to help him run his business (law practice).  Not exactly the glamour I am used to in the clothing industry, but sleeping with the boss has its perks.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Wow, if only I were that lucky. I actually worked for my husband once. I reported to his superior though, so there weren't any conflict of interests 

And hey...at least you know you won't have ever call and let your boss know you're sick and can't come in, haha!


----------



## eclaires

Wow what a lovely thread! I'm proud of myself because today I found enough energy to finally tackle the garden and paint the decking for the first time in over a year.


----------



## David in Seattle

I am proud of myself today because I got out the bicycle I used to ride about 70 miles a week, unpacked the repair stand, and tuned up the gears, chain, shifter, etc.  Then I dug out all my old riding gear (gloves, helmet, odometer) and went for a short ride in the neighborhood.  REALLY short, 2 miles in 10 minutes!  No doubt I'll feel it tomorrow, if not TONIGHT!  It was fun when I was doing it, especially the coasting (LOVE the COASTING!) but I began riding seriously for the 2nd time in my life right after I met my wife, who as many of you know, recently left me after I got sick, and  after I was done, it really reminded me of the times we had shared and how much I miss them.  It brought a tear to my eye.  Hopefully, next time I'll be able to ride further, and will cry LESS afterward!


----------



## Rebecca85

I am proud of myself because I finally caught up with all the housework- I got behind when I was in hospital and since then have barely had the energy to wash a few shirts for work. But now I have an empty washbasket, tidy rooms, sparkly bathroom and kitchen!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Aww, David. Good for you for not letting something keep you from doing what you love though!

Rebecca - Yay! I always feel productive when house work gets done.


----------



## ameslouise

It was my first day of summer vacation, I took it easy, I ate really well, and already I feel better!

I don't know if I am proud of this, or just happy that I made the decision to take some time for myself to really try to kick this thing into remission.

-Amy


----------



## Zalanicht

I'm proud of myself cause I see a improvement in my body after going to the gym!


----------



## Jeff D.

I'm proud that I felt good for most of the day and i went to the grocery store with my mom.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of myself cause I got outta bed even tho I have a bad cold, compliments from my husband. :shifty-t:

this cold is challenging, and I dont want to work on my masters for it lol, kidding!:ylol:


----------



## ameslouise

Feel better soon, Penny!

I am proud of myself today because I did a little yardwork even though I have felt like shite for several days now.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks Amy, I am getting there *cough* *cough* lol... Good for you too!

I did the lawn with the riding lawn mower, made 5 quarts or more of Spaghetti sauce, and vacummed.  Yard work and stuff keeps my mind off my aches and pains.  I know how you feel but I did the same.


----------



## Pincushion

I am proud of myself today because I have already managed to drink more modulen than I did yesterday


----------



## ameslouise

Christina, That's great!

I am proud of myself today because I went to the farm to pick up our crop share for the week, including the "pick your own" stuff which is in a field about 1/2 mile walk away.


----------



## MisB

I'm proud of myself today for getting my mom to her Dr's appointment, even though I would have rather been curled up in a ball.  She can't walk very far and has an electric lift in her van for her scooter.  No lifting, but it's still a lot of moving around.  And it was raining when we left.  But she got a good report from her heart doctor and doesn't go back for six months!


----------



## DustyKat

Woohoo for your mum and well done Bev.:emot-dance::emot-dance::emot-dance::emot-dance::emot-dance::emot-dance:


----------



## MisB

Thank you DustyKat.  I hope you are well and have a wonderful day!  And congrats to all of you for your accomplishments.  Working in the garden and going to the gym sounds exhausting!  LOL  You guys are doing really great.  For those of us who don't quite make it that far, remember it doesn't matter how much or how little it seems, anything other than laying in a hospital bed is step in the right direction.  So, do what you can and be good to yourself.  I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ChefShazzy

...I am proud of myself because today I rode my bike to and from work!  And it was bloody hot outside!


----------



## MisB

Way to go Sharon.  Great Job!!!  I'm proud of myself right now because the nurse told me today it may not be diet causing my pain, but my activity.  I don't do "sit and do nothing" very well, but that's what I've done so far today.  And I'm still hurting.  We'll just see what happens.  Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks Mis B I had a great morning... first time ever got up and at the golf course by 9:30am(scorcher today 37 c with the humidex) and finished by 12 noon, (9 hole) and I won!!! Beat the hubby by 2 strokes~~:banana::banana:

And I bought banana's today :wink:


----------



## Jennifer

I'm proud of Jettalady today cause she was able to express my feelings in an adult manner.


----------



## Crohn's 35

CrabbyRelish said:


> I'm proud of Jettalady today cause she was able to express my feelings in an adult manner.




HA, take what you can get, it don't happen often :tongue:


----------



## Keona

I am proud of myself today because I didn't smoke (day 4..again).  I went 5 weeks last time with the patch but Im now doing it cold turkey.  Last time I quit for 10 years and have been smoking now for 10 months.  This time I will do it 

I also walked my dog to the dog park and sat for over an hour and 1/2 while she played with all the dogs.  Then I took her to the pet store and bought her some treats and me a smoothie at a different store 
In an hour I would have made it 5 days without smoking


----------



## DustyKat

Good on you Keona! and I'm super proud of you too! :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

:luigi::luigi::luigi::luigi::luigi::luigi:

All the best with your quest.
Dusty


----------



## Keona

WOO-HOO...look at all the emoticons


----------



## MisB

> I am proud of myself today because I didn't smoke (day 4..again). I went 5 weeks last time with the patch but Im now doing it cold turkey. Last time I quit for 10 years and have been smoking now for 10 months. This time I will do it
> 
> I also walked my dog to the dog park and sat for over an hour and 1/2 while she played with all the dogs. Then I took her to the pet store and bought her some treats and me a smoothie at a different store
> In an hour I would have made it 5 days without smoking


:mbh: I am so proud of you!!!  This is awesome.  :thumleft:


----------



## Keona

Thanks DustyKat and MisB
Now that I think of it, I cant think of the last time I was told by someone (including myself) that they were proud of me.  and with ALL THE EMOTICONS 

:blush:

                 :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## ChefShazzy

Wendy!  That's awesome!!  Keep it up!  You know, we are ALL proud of you!

anda::emot-dance::grr1d:  Dance Party!  :mario2::luigi::headbang:


----------



## Keona

:emot-waycool::banana::mademyday:



hehe....that's awesome 




Thank-you Sharon ...lol.....


----------



## Crohn's 35

:crabby1: the day you sent me those pictures of your photography, they we so awesome and I am proud of you!  :hug:

P.s New smilies :lol:


----------



## Keona

Thanks Penny  :ybiggrin:

I know, I saw that   I think I responded in Pasobufs thread about her bruises.  I was very happy :emot-dance::cheers:

I am keeping myself busy doing 3 drawings from photos.  One of them is the close-up of the cat on there.  I sort of zone out and time flies and my hands will be kept busy.  No more cigarettes for me :thumleft:

:hug:

(Did you see that they even have a group hug one??)


----------



## Aura

I am proud of myself as I managed to stay focussed and mark 4 essays today, and make leek and potato soup for tea :mario2:


----------



## Dras

im proud of myself today for saying no to mcdonalds and yes to wholewheat crispbread!!


----------



## MisB

Way to go Dras!   That's a big one.  I love McDonalds when I'm allowed to eat.  You should be very proud of yourself. 

I'm proud of me today because I've done what the doctor told me to do.  I've sat on my butt all day and done absolutely nothing.  I won't tell my husband and mom yet, but actually I don't feel like doing anything else today.  Between the pain and the stronger pain meds I'm a little droopy.  I'll just let them think I'm doing what I'm told.  :lol:


----------



## Entchen

Good job resting up, MisB. It's important!

I'm proud of myself today because I went to spin class for the second time this week, after an afternoon out with a friend, which on its own is enough to wipe me out these days (yay, anemia). I was falling asleep on the living room carpet, but I pulled myself up and walked over to the YMCA in time for class.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Good stuff Kelly, that is hard!  Going to try and go golfing today, it is my passion but hopefully my cramps will settle!

Kudo's Kelly:wink:


----------



## Dras

I've tried golf, had to swing about five times before actually hitting the ball! You've got a talent! Hope it worked out for you Pen! 

Today i'm proud of myself for being there for my mom, she is still having a very hard time coping.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks Dra, we did go and I lost!  WE had fun.  I know about hitting the ball and missing 5 times (in the past) and learned new swear words :tongue:. Still looking to get a par this year :ylol2:.

I know about worrying about your mom...my 75 year old mom just was dx with osteoporosis, and she was worried as this is the first time she has had to deal with something.  She is a fighter, I know it could worse, but we have grown very close in the last 10 years.  Hugs to ya Dra. You are a good daughter!


----------



## Sophia

I'm proud of myself today, because I have lost 2,5 kgs in three weeks (and 5 cm around my waist!). 

Now, I know many of you struggle with putting on weight, so this probably sounds like nonsense to you, but for me after I was on a very high prednisone dose for a long time, I put on 8 kgs (!!) and I was not able to lose it after I got off the cortisone, because I was so tired and generally felt ill. So I'm so happy to see this change, and hopefully I'll be healthier when losing some of this weight.  

So I've been out in the sun wearing a bikini and tanning today. Yay! 

xoxo


----------



## Crohn's 35

Good for you Sophia!! I lost some weight way back but slowly creeping back on me... gotta get back to it.  Just be careful being out in the sun ok?  Meds or no meds still hard on us.


----------



## Dras

Yay Sophia!!Since being in remission and our 6 week world cup holiday i've gained 3 kg! Wish i was in your shoes... lol Well done to you!


----------



## Sophia

Thank you Pen and Dras for the encouraging words!  

I haven't had any energy to think of weight when I was really sick, so this is only a product of feeling better in general, so that's nice too. Weight is always difficult, and especially with Crohn's... And I guess having too much is better than having too little when faced with a flare, right?  

Pen: Is sun bad for us? Thanks for telling me, I had no idea... What can happen?

Big hug,


----------



## Crohn's 35

Sophia, I can see you are fair, and so am I, the highest rate for skin cancer.  We have comprimised immune systems and not to mention many drugs we take are not to be in the sun. I forgot the other day and was on Cipro, felt nauseated, that'll teach me. 

We need the sun for Vitamin D to be activated but not more than 15 min a day.

Incidently blonde and blue eyes should not be exposed too long.


----------



## Guest555

I am proud of myself for managing to control symptoms of a condition I have without self harming.


----------



## EthanPSU

I am proud of myself because I have put on 6lbs since summer started bringing me up to 154lbs.

And also today I put a new audio system in my car by myself, bought with my hard earned minimum wage money, hah


----------



## Kanonu03

I am proud of myself for realizing that I am not alone with this diease!  I am proud that I have finally reached out for support from people who are just like me!  It was hard for me to do but I have met sooo many great people so far and their stories have moved me!  Yayy for new starts and making new friends!!  And yaayy for all of you as well!!


----------



## Entchen

Hurray, and we're so glad to have you, Kanonu!

I am proud of myself today for spending 90 minutes outside cycling here, there, and everywhere! I didn't experience the fatigue today and it was amazing.


----------



## Crohn's 35

EthanPSU said:


> I am proud of myself because I have put on 6lbs since summer started bringing me up to 154lbs.
> 
> And also today I put a new audio system in my car by myself, bought with my hard earned minimum wage money, hah



Yay for the weight gain!!! I bet sinced you used your hard earning min wage money YOU will look after it huh LOL.:lol2:


----------



## Crohn's 35

Kanonu03 said:


> I am proud of myself for realizing that I am not alone with this diease!  I am proud that I have finally reached out for support from people who are just like me!  It was hard for me to do but I have met sooo many great people so far and their stories have moved me!  Yayy for new starts and making new friends!!  And yaayy for all of you as well!!




We all welcome you too ...group hug!!:ghug:


----------



## Guest

i'm proud of myself today as i've achieved all the things i wanted to do, all the phone calls on my list, blitzed the downstairs of the house, visited my poorly friend and my mum, done the shopping, 2 school runs, organised some stuff here on the forum - all despite having an awful night's sleep last night and finally getting up at 5.30am. boy am i gonna be knackered tomorrow! lol


----------



## Silvermoon

I am proud of myself today for making it through another Monday...lol... AND... I got my fist assighnment handed in! YAY!


----------



## Crohn's 35

dingbat said:


> i'm proud of myself today as i've achieved all the things i wanted to do, all the phone calls on my list, blitzed the downstairs of the house, visited my poorly friend and my mum, done the shopping, 2 school runs, organised some stuff here on the forum - all despite having an awful night's sleep last night and finally getting up at 5.30am. boy am i gonna be knackered tomorrow! lol


Wow ding, I thought I was busy but you beat me.  I am proud of myself I went a 9 hole round of golf.  Got to hot and went home to mow the property lawn.  Going to do a 18 hole tomorrow. Not beating my husband at it ,but my cussing is waayyy down:ylol:


----------



## Jeff D.

Wow, I completely forgot about this thread but yesterday I drove for the first time and I went to a BBQ last night to eat, play guitar, and talk theology.  It was an awesome night and I actually stayed the whole time which I was worried about.  I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow I can go ride my bike for the first time in two years.


----------



## Guest

haha i didn't ever imagine cussing would be one your problems, Pen!

well done on the golf - i admire you. i am half-ok on wii golf, but i tried the real thing once and almost decapitated some bloke in the distance.


----------



## Guest

Jeff D. said:


> Wow, I completely forgot about this thread but yesterday I drove for the first time and I went to a BBQ last night to eat, play guitar, and talk theology.  It was an awesome night and I actually stayed the whole time which I was worried about.  I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow I can go ride my bike for the first time in two years.


woohoo! way to go Jeff!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Woot Jeff, proud of ya!

Ding: Ha,I invented some cuss words, my husbands laughs his butt off!!!! We have fun!

I got a par Friday but not today.  Still new at it LOL.  God's country at the golf course, so nice and I know where all the portapotties are lol.


----------



## Aura

I'm proud of myself as I drove to work and home again 1.5 hrs each way and I was wide awake and alert the whole time.  This is my first time driving in ten days.  Yea!  I am awake


----------



## MisB

Way to go Aura!  Great job. I'm glad you made it ok.


----------



## Dras

Good luck on the golf Pen, hope you get another par or better this time! 

Today i'm proud of myself because i went to the gym with my gorgeous boyfriend and put on my own acryllic nails for the first time, and it doesn't look half bad!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Dras said:


> Good luck on the golf Pen, hope you get another par or better this time!
> 
> Thanks I went made the first 9 holes but the second round I pulled a muscle/tendon, had to quit, so now I am using a bag of frozen peas on and off!:kello:
> 
> Today i'm proud of myself because i went to the gym with my gorgeous boyfriend and put on my own acryllic nails for the first time, and it doesn't look half bad!


Wow you've got talent!  Wish I would stop biting mine,had them long but then got a new keyboard/computer and got rid of them, can you still type easily?


----------



## Jennifer

I'm proud of myself today because I finished my 5th Gwatches comic when I'm tired from all the packing and cleaning and its hot as #*@& today.


----------



## DustyKat

Good on you Crabby! I love your Gwatches comics and you are one talented lady. :thumleft:

Dusty.


----------



## Aura

I got through my first injection of methotrexate, and I gave it to myself, yahoo!


----------



## MisB

> I got through my first injection of methotrexate, and I gave it to myself, yahoo!
> __________________
> Aura


My new hero!!!  I have issues with needles and couldn't even give myself b-12 shots or give my mom her insulin shots.  I'm such a wimp.  I am very proud of you!!!!!!

I am proud of me right now because I'm sitting here with my laptop instead of isolating myself into my dark inner place I go when I'm upset with life.  I'm not going to let my pain and/or drug induced state send me spirallling down into the little hole I'd rather be in.  I'm usually on the positive side, but it's just been a rough week.  I'm also proud that I'm asking for help.  That's a hard one for me, but it seems I've been doing a pretty good job of it lately.  Big step for me.


----------



## Aura

Well done MisB, it's great that you are here with us, and you are asking for help.  Some significant shifts in thinking, seriously its a big step, well done you. I find there is such good company here.


----------



## Keona

:cheers:  YAAY AURA 

I am proud of myself today as I have totally revamped my entire diet.  I have gone through my cupboards and packed away all of the "bad" foods and will be goint to the store to buy "healthy" foods.  I will also be checking out juicers.  
Start of a new day


----------



## Silvermoon

I am proud of myself (well  it was actually this weekend...not today...) for getting 86% on my first assignment! - Not great, but not bad for being out of school for 12+ years....and a better mark than I thought I was going to get!

Oh, and for not smacking anyone when I got to work this morning cause I was in a crabby mood...lol  :redface:


----------



## Crohn's 35

Woot Silvermoon!  Congrats!


----------



## Silvermoon

This is a really small thing.... but because I am trying to dig myself outta my "funk"... I am trying to think about things differently.....

Taking from MisB's advise to someone else in a different thread... I am going to start thinking about things differently and taking it one day at a time....

So today, I am proud of myself for making it through one more day... even though the day isn't quite over yet, I am over the "hump"...lol :redface:


----------



## dreamintwilight

I mended a relationship that had been broken for about 3 years now. Feels great!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of myself because my husband and I had  a little tiff (after 4 weeks straight, of being home on holidays) and I let him live!!! :thumleft:


----------



## Jerman

I am proud of myself today because i got three of the youngins to the park and while Weezy (daughter nickname) was running in circles making very odd noises (poor girl has 4 brother remember), my youngest son practicing learning to ride his bike (with a well placed sneer in my direction every 5 min) but most of all I am proud that with my Colin starting freshman football, I got to do some practice drills with him. we did passing drills, fumble recovery, and learning to strip the ball. We even ran through each other a few times. I hurt like hell the next two days but omg so much fun and so worth the BS pain.


----------



## DustyKat

You guy's never cease to amaze me.

:medal1::medal1::medal1::medal1::medal1::medal1:


----------



## Rae410

I'm proud of myself today because I was finally able to go the whole day without major pain pills and was able to get onto bed without using a stool!!  it's been 10 days since my ileostomy surgery.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm proud of myself today because I fille dout yet another job application and wrote ANOTHER cover letter!


----------



## Dallies

I'm proud of myself today because I'm going to sort out the bed-linen cupboard and sort out all the letters etc which are dumped in my piano stool and do lots of paper shredding.

Well I've not actually done it yet, but I'm proud of myself for thinking it LOL

and Marisa, good luck with those job applications xx


----------



## Entchen

Dallies, you've made me laugh! 

I'm proud of myself because my spin class was cancelled (since it's a holiday), so I went for a nice longish walk instead and will spin tomorrow.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Thanks, Dallies! 

I end up doing a lot of shredding myself! Papers accumulate so quickly!


----------



## fromthegut

I am proud of myself for reading this thread. It is amazing how I am not alone. Soem days the small things are the biggest deal. 
 I am proud of saying  " No to my mother. " I can't caretake her when I am nto feelign well myself.  am proud of myself for getting out of bed and comign on here when all I want to do is aly in bed. I am proud of myself for considerign getting a real world job too. Good luck to Katiesue also. Not sure how to deal with the long gap in my resume. 
 it's been about 6 years. I ahev spent the last several years dealign wtih Employment Agenices and gettign no's from resumes. And going in circles running from my fear of nto being able to do it. 
 I don't really have a support system or anyone who's been put of a job for a while. I really want someone to ahdn me one on a silverplater. It drives me crazy when I have to sit down and answer questions or write a resume. 
 I got hired a couple places. But packed out when I had bad panic attacks before I started. Those thigns are terrifying.
  I am gald I got hired at 2 palces and some others have recommened I put in applications where they are working.


----------



## silver

Can I do the week?  

I'm proud of myself because I dragged myself out of the hole I was falling into. Because i'm doing well at my new job (despite cycling 6 miles a day!) and because i've found my hope again


----------



## Jerman

I am proud of myself today because i took a tremendous shot to the chin and am still standing. I had high hopes at an appt. and got hit with the opposite of what i was hoping to hear. have to be around and upright to tend to the roses right?


----------



## cara-lou

I'm proud of myself today because even though it was at 8 in the evening I got out of bed, got dressed, even brushed my hair and went to the shop to get something for dinner. I wouldn't have been able to do it without the help of my amazing boyfriend who rang me, chatted to me, made me laugh and convinced me to get out of the house because he knew it would make me feel a bit better, and I do


----------



## Crohn's 35

cara-lou said:


> I'm proud of myself today because even though it was at 8 in the evening I got out of bed, got dressed, even brushed my hair and went to the shop to get something for dinner. I wouldn't have been able to do it without the help of my amazing boyfriend who rang me, chatted to me, made me laugh and convinced me to get out of the house because he knew it would make me feel a bit better, and I do



Oh my Gosh, my husband is cheating on me lol.  That is exactly what my husband says to me! :ylol:.  He is right though.  Always makes you feel better!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey Dallies just reminded me today about smoking with Crohn's and as of today I quit 9 years ago!!:banana::banana::banana:

I love me lol.:lol2:

Thanks for the reminder Dallies!!:hug:


----------



## Dallies

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::emot-dance::emot-dance::emot-dance::emot-dance::emot-dance::congratualtions::congratualtions:

Fantastic news Jetta - :hug:


----------



## Entchen

9 years!!!!!!! Congratulations to you!!!!!!!


----------



## Gue33

I remembered to take all my pills resterday.


----------



## Crohn's 35

riversilt said:


> I remembered to take all my pills resterday.


Hey that is a reward in itself!  I never remember mine...going now lol:ytongue:.


----------



## Claire617

Ah well done Pen! I have so many friends who have started uni and come back on holidays and are smoking :-/

Well I came out the bathroom last night and right in my bedroom doorway is the most MASSIVE DISGUSTING FREAKIN spider I've ever seen and after a few moments of dancing around like a girl about it I successfully killed it, I usually find someone who will do it ...I'm not gloating that I killed something but I HATE HUGE spiders and if he had happily strolled out of our front door I would've let him live...

No clue how you guys in other countries live with having the possibility of tarantulas about....eurgh!


----------



## Guest555

I am proud of myself because I didn't get angry when my CPN, yet again, canceled on me.


----------



## EthanPSU

Im proud of my self today because I raked all the sand traps in an hour and a half! New record! lol


----------



## Aura

I am proud of myself cos I got a full time permenant job. It took 2 weeks to find out after I had the interview and I was getting worried.  Now I am just very happy and relieved.  I will be managing our training base in our region, yahoo!!


----------



## Entchen

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so, so, so excited and pleased for you. Way to go!


----------



## gypsigirl28

I am proud of myself for getting out of the very bad mood I have been in all day and I have to thank this forum for helping me with that.


----------



## MisB

Hey Rosemary,  I'm glad you are in a better mood and I will be praying for you tomorrow.  Something's going to come through really soon........


----------



## Entchen

I'm proud of myself today because I've added in a deep water fitness class in addition to my spin classes. It's a bit of a joke compared to spin, but my arms are so poorly conditioned that I actually huff and puff more in the water class!


----------



## JUSTINtime.

im proud of myself today because i had to poop, but i held it until i got back from the food store (20 long mins). i couldnt believe i held it that long. i sat down on the toilet in shock. total shock.


----------



## Chris1984

im proud of myself today because, even though i felt like throwing up all day, i ate three square meals.

great idea for a thread by the way.


----------



## Silvermoon

I am proud of myself today because, even though I am back on prednisone and feeling a "bit" grumpy, I made it through a whole week at work without killing anyone!!

(PS.  Somedays I don't NEED to be on pred to feel the need to commit "office homicide" - so we (my doc, family and pharmasist) were all a bit worried as to who would end up in a pine box first!!  ROFLMAO!!)

:ylol::ylol::ylol::ylol:


----------



## DustyKat

Well thank god for that Silver! We need you here, not in the slammer! :ylol2::ylol2::ylol2:

Dusty.


----------



## EarthAngel69

*I'm proud of myself today because*

I'm proud of myself for beginning to change my diet & exercising, sticking to my walks everyday even when I feel like I don't want to do it at all. Plus proud that I'm feeling more energetic


----------



## Crohn's 35

Good for you Earth Angel, is crucial for optimum health,thanks for the reminder.

I am so proud of my self for taking2 hours to make tons of spaghetti sauce, had to improvise which I really hate to do, but 2 crock pots are simmering, then gotta make Lasangna tomorrow, crap...I forgot the cottage cheese for it, gotta run tomorrow and get it, crap... Oh well at least this makes about 10 or more meals and we are busy in the fall with chopping wood and kindeling, my fave time of year!  Dont ask for the recipe because it is a secret you have to come here to try it.:lol:


----------



## survivor

*I'm proud of myself for......*

Baby sitting my nephew today without pulling my hair out!


----------



## Silvermoon

I am proud of myself today for:
vacuuming up all the dog hair in the houe; making breakfast; working on assignment; making potato salad; working in the garden for over two hours... and STILL having enough energy left over to forum and finish up my assignement!!


----------



## seaofdreams

I'm proud today because I got back to work and had a full day there after a week in hospital


----------



## Rebecca85

I'm proud because I got back from my first full day at work after the school holidays, and I haven't had a nap! I'm tired, yes, but not the same fatigue that I used to get!


----------



## HeatherMN

I'm proud because I sent my two kids off to their first day of school and DIDN'T cry this year!! Does that mean they're growing up or I am? LOL


----------



## Rebecca85

Maybe I spoke too soon... I was watching TV and I seem to have missed hakf the program!


----------



## ChefShazzy

...I'm proud of myself because I just got home from my first day at school!!  Well...  it's just a short 3 month course...  but I was really nervous about it, and now I'm just really excited to get these classes going!!  Yay!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Yay Sharon good going!!! Cheers!


----------



## seaofdreams

I'm so proud of myself because I caught the train to work for the first time in weeks. It's only a 10 minute trip but our trains don't have bathrooms and I've been flaring like crazy


----------



## ameslouise

I am bumping this thread up so we can see some positive stuff going on in everyone's lives!

I am proud of myself today because, in spite of feeling like crap all the time, I am still able to learn tons at my new job everyday, went out to dinner and a show last weekend, and hosted my parents and in-laws for dinner on Sunday night. And tonight I go to my knitting class where I am learning how to make a scarf!


----------



## Gue33

I am proud of myself today, because I was able to stay focused and concentrate on one task at a time.  Lately that has been very difficult, not sure why, maybe it's a blond thing.  LOL.  Yes I can say that honestly.


----------



## nomad

Wonderful thread. Proud of myself for everything I accomplish professionally, despite this monster illness. Proud to have quit smoking. Proud to belong to such a wonderful circle of friends, my "second family". Proud to be taking a more pro-active stance in regards to crohn's. Proud to have found this forum.


----------



## Pirate

I'm proud of myself because I gave my lovely wife a kiss on the cheek and slap on the bottom and said "I love you" before I turned on my computer. lol


----------



## MADiMarc

I am proud of myself for taking a short nap and then getting myself out of bed, dressed and downstairs.


----------



## rottengut91

I am proud of myself for going to the park with my kids despite the fact that I'm totally feeling like sh*t.  I'm having terrible cramping today, and I had an ucky vaginal discharge that I suspect may be from a rectovaginal fistula.  I've been having alot of pain down there this past week and a couple days was running a fever and had the chills.  Went to see my CR surgeon, he did a thorough digital rectal exam and a rectal sonogram and said he could not find any sign of an abscess or another fistula, but man that yuck that came gushing out looked suspiciously like the yuck that leaks from my perianal fistula.  Man this just keeps getting worse.  Started Humira last Friday and haven't felt the least bit better.  In fact, I think I'm getting worse.  This doesn't make any sense.  Uuggghhhh!!


----------



## merrywidow

yesterday we went to chessington world of adventures, and i got nagged into going on the big scary rides, even though i was scared about hurting my stoma i did it and am proud. i left my stomach behind though!!


----------



## biteyshark

i'm proud of myself today for having quit soda/carbonated drinks (today is day 9!), and for getting a lot done around the house this morning even though it hurt to walk around.


----------



## 2thFairy

I'm proud of myself today for not obsessing about personal hygiene to the point that I think everything around me stinks (even when I know it doesn't!).


----------



## Lucy

I'm proud of myself today because even tho my husbad doesn't know how to hunt for anything and gets all mad when he cannot find it I kept my cool went around to a couple of places and found it. This was after he said My f*&% coat is gone and someone took it. We are the only two in the house and I didn't take it. Guess where I found it? In the trunk of his car where he put it. Then he said who put it there, and I said you honey it's your car. In the end he said thank you and calmed down. I didn't get mad at all, but I enjoyed be very smug about the whole thing.


----------



## eilsew

I'm proud of myself for telling somebody who's not family or my boss about my diagnosis today, for the first time.


----------



## Nytefyre

I'm proud that I ate almost two full meals today!


----------



## limerick boy

I'm proud that I can do my humira injections myself. I was really scared about having to inject myself but so far i think im doing good. This is a great idea Kello!


----------



## MADiMarc

I am proud because I stayed in the house mostly in bed because I feel not so great.

Way to go limerick boy!  I never did advance to that when I was on humira.


----------



## ameslouise

I am proud of myself today because, even though I felt nauseous and tired this morning, I forged on and had a productive day at work.  

This afternoon, even though I totally felt like taking a nap, I forged on again and went to the gym for the first time in 3 weeks!


----------



## Ian

ameslouise, I've just been browsing this thread and you seem to do a hell of a lot! It makes me feel very lazy 

I'm afraid mine needs set up:

I'm currently doing a degree in Scriptwriting for Film & Television and will be persuing a career as a Script Editor after I finish in the summer (CD permitting!). During last summer I had to find work experience in the industry to complete one of my modules, and actually managed to get a week's PAID work covering for the Production Secretary on BBC's 'Doctors'. I worked on two blocks which works out as 6 episodes, the first of which aired today (well, technically yesterday as it's past midnight but as always I'm still awake).

ANYWAY, I'm proud of myself because today I got my first screen credit! I'm also proud that I decided to gush about it on here instead of Facebook where all my coursemates will see it - tempting, but I've decided to be mature . I'm less proud that I just took a screenshot of the credits on iPlayer as a keepsake. What a loser I am haha.

And I'm also proud that I saved the money I earned that week in August (since as a lowly student I have no other form of income) and it paid for all the Christmas presents I bought for family and friends this year


----------



## Rebecca85

I'm proud because I actually followed through on one of my resolutions and did a quick workout!


----------



## Ian

Rebecca85 said:


> I'm proud because I actually followed through


Very glad to hear that wasn't the end of the sentence!
And you can be proud that it wasn't 

Well done on the workout btw!


----------



## ameslouise

Ian - That's awesome!  How exciting to see your name on the screen!

Hope there's lots more where that came from.  Or, from where that came?  

- Amy


----------



## Mountaingem

I'm proud of myself today because I started a Medical Transcription class-something I've wanted to do for a long time.


----------



## Entchen

Way to go, Mountaingem (and the rest of you!).

I'm proud of myself because I got through an appointment with a periodontist, learning that I'll need two gum graft surgeries, without bursting into tears. Oh, wait, no I didn't. (I thought I'd had enough painful procedures in the past 11 months?)

Ok, try again:

I'm proud that I got one of my psych classes off to a positive start today and that tons of people stopped after class to introduce themselves to me. I think we'll have a good semester!


----------



## Jessica

I'm proud of myself today because last night my boyfriend and I signed up at the gym.  After work today I plan on going.  Even brought my change of clothes so I don't have a chance to stop at home and find an excuse!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Well done everyone, all these recent posts are great! 
I'm proud of myself yesterday because I did a long, late and busy shift at work. And had a rant at my supervisor when he wasn't taking me seriously about how ill I was and was trying to make me stay later! It was something like 'I'm not like you, I dont complain about being in so much pain when I just knock my hand on something. I have been running around all night in constant pain and just because I don't complain all the time doesnt mean I'm ok! So I'm going home at 11!' 
Stupid man!
x x x


----------



## ameslouise

I'm bumping this up so we can all post the little things we are doing everyday that are "normal" and make us happy!

I am proud of myself today because I have been waffling over a new hairstyle... and yesterday I did it!  And it's SHORT!  And a new color!!!

- Amy


----------



## Crohn's 35

Fantastic Amy...I too am looking for a new cut, havent had my hair cut since Nov!!!  Just rotten timing and been sick.. I colour my own (I was a hairdresser)  Have had short but balding in one spot so need to keep it layered and longer.  Probably from all the meds. Dunno what to do, you are brave!!! Kudos!


----------



## Pirate

I'm proud of myself because I shoveled our 70-80 foot driveway just so my wife could get out without getting stuck.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Ah Pirate your such a hero lol.

I went out for walk, even  tho I feel under the weather, I try and walk 1k at least once a day.


----------



## AndiGirl

I'm proud of myself because I took both of my babies to church by myself.  My hubby isn't really a church goer.  With a 2 and almost 1 year-old, church is challenging at best.  Nobody had a melt down, so it was successful.


----------



## Jessica

I'm proud of myself today because my boyfriend and I quit smoking this weekend.  Well, kinda.  We only had 2 cigs each Saturday and Sunday. Today is out first day back to work.  I think we can really do this this time!!  

<3
Jess


----------



## Crohn's 35

Jessica said:


> I'm proud of myself today because my boyfriend and I quit smoking this weekend.  Well, kinda.  We only had 2 cigs each Saturday and Sunday. Today is out first day back to work.  I think we can really do this this time!!
> 
> <3
> Jess


Good for the both of you!  I quit 9 years ago this Aug and my husband took longer about 3 or 4 years ago.  This house we live in is smoke free.  You can do it, you will be happier for it in the long run. :hang:
As my husband got thru it, he said dont quit quitting. Take it day by day.  I took the patch, he took a pill but didnt like the side effects, I stopped after 2 weeks. Go for it.:thumleft:


----------



## MADiMarc

I'm proud of myself for not snapping my husbands neck like a twig after he asked me for the 5th time where his black socks were hiding.


----------



## Nytefyre

I'm proud that I have stuck to a treatment plan and continued to take ALL my meds!


----------



## Crohn's 35

MADiMarc said:


> I'm proud of myself for not snapping my husbands neck like a twig after he asked me for the 5th time where his black socks were hiding.


Ha, good for you...in another response is , next time YOU do the laundry :rof:


----------



## MADiMarc

Te-he!  He does, that is the sad thing!  We both do the machine thing, I fold it, he puts it away!  Gotta love it!


----------



## tiloah

I got out of bed and went to work. I know I do it every day, but it takes a lot every time. Good job me. *pat pat*


----------



## whysoserious

Congratulations to all of you! <3


----------



## Crohn's 35

MADiMarc said:


> Te-he!  He does, that is the sad thing!  We both do the machine thing, I fold it, he puts it away!  Gotta love it!


Now that is sad!  My husband asks where alot of stuff is but he doesn't do laundry and he is gone for 2 weeks at a time. So he has an excuse.


----------



## Pirate

I'm afraid of washing machines and dryers. They're dangerous and they like to hurt me. Ever since I was a wee lad of a tender age of 5.

Oh I am very proud of myself because I made it through the whole day at work. Been getting a little harder lately because I'm behind a few weeks on my Remicade.


----------



## Crohn's 35

My husband only knew how to use the traditional washer and dryer, with the High efficiency ones he's scared lol.

Pirate, can't you get your dosages closer?  NO one should suffer!


----------



## Pirate

Remi-start screwed up my renewal paper work that I sent in 2 months ago and I had to wait to make sure I was eligible for help with the co-pay. Finally got it straightened out and I go in for my next treatment this Friday.

We grew up with a wringer washer and when I was 5 it got me. My mom got me out when my arm was in the wringers up to my elbow. My younger brother was swinging on it a few years later and it tipped over and cut the inside of his elbow all the way to the bone. They scare me. good excuse huh


----------



## ameslouise

Yeah, Greg, a likely story!  You and your brother concocted it so you could BOTH get out of doing laundry!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Pirate,the same thing happened to me!  But ours had an emergency thing where if something is too big it stops!   Just realize we are making ourselves sound very old :hallo3:


----------



## Pirate

Don't you remember? I'm old and your a young spring chicken. lol

The washer we had didn't have a working safety feature. The one my parents replaced it with had a little air pad that you had to step on to get it to work.

Ames, I got the scar to prove it. The skin on the palm side of my right index finger got pinched together so bad that it stayed together. Starts from the 2nd joint and goes down along the thumb. Some days it doesn't want to bend very good.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I like the way you think Pirate, spring chicken lol.  Oh how times have changed. From scrub boards to High efficiency.


----------



## Pirate

We had to use a rock down at the river which was 1/2 mile away. Us older 5 kids had to carry the clothes to the river in wicker baskets that we carried on our heads.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Pirate said:


> We had to use a rock down at the river which was 1/2 mile away. Us older 5 kids had to carry the clothes to the river in wicker baskets that we carried on our heads.


OK I retract, I am NOT that old :wink:

But when we were at the cottage we used a scrub board.. hehe


----------



## MADiMarc

You had to walk in the snow, uphill both ways.....


----------



## MADiMarc

I am proud of myself today because I worked all day without having to dash to a bathroom (BIG, BIG deal for me).


----------



## GutlessWonder86

I was proud of myself yesterday because I was able to get up at 8:30 am and get some chores done without feeling tired.  That's a first for me.


----------



## JynxGirl

I am proud of myself today for making it to and from my daughter's father's house without having to stop for a bathroom break!!!


----------



## AndiGirl

I didn't lose my sanity trying to get the report cards completed; finding out the sitter called in sick, so I had to cut my time at work down; and get ready for my daughter's first birthday party tomorrow.  I need some down time!


----------



## Crohn's 35

hi Wandering girl glad you joined us, could you go on a thread for YOUR STORY and tell us about yourself and your IBD? Hope to see you around.


----------



## MADiMarc

I am proud of myself because I actually was able to work all day, come home cook a full meal then clean everything up...by myself.  (Hubby has been working major OT). Yea me!


----------



## Jessica

I am proud of myself because I made it through a whole zumba class last night.  The last 20 mins felt like I was going to have an accident, but I toughed it out.  And no accident came!!

Jess
<3


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I'm proud of myself because I got on the treadmill last night for the first time in at least 6 years I think.  
Before starting Humira then Remicade, I weighed 96 pounds.  I needed to gain back 40 pounds to be at a healthy weight.  I weighed 156 yesterday morning, lol!  A bit more than I wanted to gain back, but so worth it to feel good.  I don't want to be over 150 EVER, and prefer how I feel at 140 so I don't have too much work to do.


----------



## Rebecca85

I am proud because instead of napping this afternoon, I went on an hour long walk with the dog.


----------



## MADiMarc

Yes!  Dance class, tread mill, walking the dog, all great examples of what I should be doing!  Way to go ladies!


----------



## Jessica

Yay, Ladies!!  <3


----------



## MADiMarc

Hey, Jess, can I ask (really is okay if you tell me no) what the <3 is?  See, I'm so old that all that means to me is less than 3.
Michele


----------



## Crohn's 35

Look sideways Michele it is a heart!


----------



## MADiMarc

Ha!  Cute.  That is what I get for being so literal all the time!  Thanks for educating the older one!


----------



## margie

*I am proud of myself*

I am proud of myself for getting a lot more editing done with my novel of Depression and Crohns even though I have had severe vomiting again tonight.


----------



## AndiGirl

Good for you, Margie.  Please keep us updated on the novel.


----------



## Jessica

Novel about depression & Crohn's??  You'll have to tell us where we can find it once it's published!  I know I'd love to read it.  Best wishes!!


----------



## margie

Thanks Andi and Jessica.  The novel is about ready to go to the publisher.  I should be done with all of the final steps of editing and the Epilogue today.  Then it will be at the publishers for reviewing my manuscript for about 3 weeks.  So hopefully, won't be more than about 2 months before my novel will actually be out.  I will let you keep you updated.  

I am going to finish today and try and keep my mind off of how I really feel today after a violent night last night.


----------



## margie

I am so proud of myself today....because I not only finished my novel but I have my first review on it and I am going to put it here.

"The author captures what I have perceived to be "right on" regarding the trials and tribulations of the dating world. It is so difficult to trust once you have been hurt. I felt the pain she has endured by the way she conveyed her story, and could relate to many of the dating situations. I also learned from this book, things not to do. I highly recommend this book for anyone who has suffered a loss in love and attempts to regain their own identity as they set out in the world of relationships again. Though I haven't experienced the illness or depression to the degree of the author, I felt the daily struggles and setbacks she had, as she dealt with her adversities."


----------



## DustyKat

WOW! Congratulations!


:congratualtions::congratualtions:


Good on you, no wonder you are proud of yourself, as you should be!


Dusty.


----------



## margie

Thanks Dusty,
I have tears right now, but not from the pain, from the accomplishment that I have today after a year and a half of writing this book.  My heart and soul has been put into this.  It was a very difficult novel for me to write.  I pray that my words may help others to know right along with this forum that they are not alone.

Margie


----------



## MADiMarc

Fabulous!  You must let us all know when it is published!  I have a kindle but I will go out & buy a hard copy if your book is not available on the kindle.

Congratulations!
Michele


----------



## margie

Thanks Michele, I will update when I know it is in print.  May be a month or two before it comes to print or kindle.


----------



## ameslouise

I am proud of myself today because..... I got TONS done at work today. Crossed off everything on my to-do list and worked my ass off.  Last day in the office before my big surgery on Tuesday!!


----------



## MADiMarc

Way to go Amy!  
I have been working a lot too this week.  I am covering for another slp on vacation.  Next week, I am covering for someone else.  Tired but feels good!


----------



## margie

Good job Amy.  I am sending thoughts and prayers your way that the surgery on Tuesday goes well for you.  Big Hugs.

Keep us posted

Margie


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am so proud of myself for hooking up my newly fixed (new harddrive) computer and installed my antivirus all by my self!!!! :banana:

Problem is with satellite internet it took 6 hours for downloads :yfaint: !


----------



## AndiGirl

Good for you, Pen!  I wish I was technologically savvy.


----------



## ameslouise

I am proud of myself today because I am up to almost $3000 in funds raised for the CCFA Take Steps event on May 21!!!

And I am proud of my friend Wendy, who was so moved by my involvement with the CCFA event, that she volunteered her services (she's a professional photographer) to her local CCFA chapter. And she doesn't even have IBD!!


----------



## margie

Wow Amy, that is great.  How are you promoting, if you don't mind me asking you.  I am going to the MI Chapter  on Wensday morning to talk with them about volunteering and fundraisers.


----------



## Crohn's 35

ameslouise said:


> I am proud of myself today because I am up to almost $3000 in funds raised for the CCFA Take Steps event on May 21!!!
> 
> And I am proud of my friend Wendy, who was so moved by my involvement with the CCFA event, that she volunteered her services (she's a professional photographer) to her local CCFA chapter. And she doesn't even have IBD!!


Way to go Amy!! :banana:....so proud of you and love your hair cut !!

I am proud of my self because I was outside raking, and stacking wood, shoveling dirt and some laundry... if I am still alive after all that work after months of doing squat :rof:


----------



## Crohn's 35

margie said:


> Wow Amy, that is great.  How are you promoting, if you don't mind me asking you.  I am going to the MI Chapter  on Wensday morning to talk with them about volunteering and fundraisers.


Good for you Margie!!!  Come next month I will be volunteering to flip burgers for the M&M's meats, bbq!  It will go right across Canada!:smile:


----------



## Astra

oooo I'm dead proud of all you ladies!

I'm proud of myself today cos I mowed the lawn, dug up the weeds and brushed all the winter's leaves up.
I'm in bed now, paralysed from the neck down! I've overdone it, oops!


----------



## margie

Thanks Joan and Pen

Joan,
Now you did it.....gotta take care of yourself.....orders are to relax the rest of the day and just take it easy.  Hope it passes soon and you feel better later.

Try not to overdue it, the work never seems to go away, remember that it will always be there the next day.

Pen
Good luck on your fundraiser next month, hopefully it will go well for you.  Very proud of you.

Hugs


----------



## ruthyp

im proud of myself because i went back to my job after 7months of being off sick with Crohn's. (2 of those being in hospital)

what a great idea for a thread! has defo cheered me up!
xx


----------



## Crohn's 35

Good going Ruthy, that has to be hard going back after a long time of illness.  Bet you are glad to see your coworkers though!


----------



## tpola514

I'm proud of myself today because I got up and made it to church even though I was really tired and had been up part of the night in the bathroom.


----------



## social me

Kello, Wow you knocked it out of the ball park and gave us all somthing we needed a reminder to be proud and gentle with ourselves and even when its tough to keep hope.
So here it goes:
I am proud that I am reaching out to others and not removing myself, I am proud that when I have anxiety I don't reach for a bunch of pills to settle my mind. Instead I write or meditate. I am proud that I God thinks I am strong enough to handle this disease. So THANK YOU for reminding us all to stay positive even when you feel defeated.


----------



## nomad

I am proud of myself for having spent the morning clearing up stuff that has been piling up all over the place. Often in these crohns-related bouts of depression I let entropy take over, so this morning was a bit like saying to myself "enough self-pity".


----------



## Keona

:yoshijumpjoy::yoshijumpjoy::yoshijumpjoy::yoshijumpjoy::yoshijumpjoy::yoshijumpjoy::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


I am proud of myself today because even though I hate birthdays and have surgery tomorrow and have to spend it in the bathroom doing the bowel prep... I am staying positive and trying to laugh about the irony ...

I am with nomad on this one... no self pity


now, back to business 
oo:


----------



## nomad

Big hug and best of luck, Keona!


----------



## Keona

Thanks Nomad...   Same to you - I hope you stay around here... there IS strength in numbers...


----------



## Welsh-bird

Firstly- I missed my afternoon nap today, and am still awake!
Secondly- I haven't cried yet today.
They seem so insignificant, but believe me, they feel like HUGE milestones!!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Keona said:


> Thanks Nomad...   Same to you - I hope you stay around here... there IS strength in numbers...



Hope your surgery goes well Keona, I will be sending positive thoughts for you!  Let us know how you are doing after ok?  Btw what prep are you doing??


----------



## Keona

hey Pen  thank-you for the well wishes.. I will let you know as soon as I can..
they gave me a different one this time around Pico-Salax and Dulcolax and only clear liquids today.  Oh well.. I just want it over and done with and some ANSWERS on how to treat me...


----------



## Crohn's 35

Yep, I have used those, and it is not so invasive, and not so much to drink.  My Gi wont use any other way.  He is the scope king!! :lol:

Proud of my self today because I am finally making applecrisp for my hubby, at his request....gosh he hinted so many times lol.


----------



## hawkeye

I am proud of myself today because I washed two cars, ran 2.45 km (1.5mi) (still trying to get back into running after a flare in Nov. and a blockage in Feb.) and went out for coffee and did some errands.


----------



## Crohn's 35

hawkeye said:


> I am proud of myself today because I washed two cars, ran 2.45 km (1.5mi) (still trying to get back into running after a flare in Nov. and a blockage in Feb.) and went out for coffee and did some errands.


And you are still breathing??? :ylol2: Kudo's to you!


----------



## jkd1111

I am proud of myself today because, yesterday,  at the ripe old age of 56 I mugged calves at a branding for the first time in my life.

I have always been shot girl, but because we were REALLY short of help, I had to get in there and do some ground work.

And the funny thing was it shamed some of the younger bucks to get in and help.

I am quite bruised up and stiff today, but my goodness it feels good!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Good job Karen!!!

I am proud of myself because I didnt cry after hugging my daughter for leaving to go work for the summer where my mom lives, she flew this morning... First time I didnt cry, but she is 23...but I am a suck :yfaint:


----------



## jkd1111

Pen said:


> Good job Karen!!!
> 
> I am proud of myself because I didnt cry after hugging my daughter for leaving to go work for the summer where my mom lives, she flew this morning... First time I didnt cry, but she is 23...but I am a suck :yfaint:


Hang in there Pen....as Mom's it is our job to cry when it involves our kids...I don't care what the circumstances are.  And I have to say, I do a mighty fine job of it myself.


----------



## ameslouise

jkd1111 said:


> I am proud of myself today because, yesterday,  at the ripe old age of 56 I mugged calves at a branding for the first time in my life.
> 
> I have always been shot girl, but because we were REALLY short of help, I had to get in there and do some ground work.
> 
> And the funny thing was it shamed some of the younger bucks to get in and help.
> 
> I am quite bruised up and stiff today, but my goodness it feels good!


This must be cowboy language - i don't know what it means, but it sounds impressive!

I am proud of myself today because I am finally up and out of the house on my own.  Feeling good but trying not to overdo it!

-Amy


----------



## ameslouise

margie said:


> Wow Amy, that is great.  How are you promoting, if you don't mind me asking you.  I am going to the MI Chapter  on Wensday morning to talk with them about volunteering and fundraisers.


Margie - Sorry, just seeing this now.  I am blessed with a wide and very generous network of friends and family.  I have done nothing other than send e-mails and letters to my contacts and I am now up to $5000.  I just had surgery so I think a lot of it is sympathy $$ but I'll take it!


----------



## xJillx

Way to go, Amy!!!!


----------



## Pirate

Alright, this isn't actually today, but I am proud of myself because....... drum roll please........... I have quit smoking and haven't touched a cigarette in 4 weeks and 2 days. I used the patch for the first week and part of the second week, but haven't used one since.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Pirate said:


> Alright, this isn't actually today, but I am proud of myself because....... drum roll please........... I have quit smoking and haven't touched a cigarette in 4 weeks and 2 days. I used the patch for the first week and part of the second week, but haven't used one since.


Yay Pirate!! :banana:... so is everyone still alive in the house :ylol2:. 

I know it is hard and I wasnt a heavy smoker but Aug is 10 years ago I quit.  My success was the patch for two weeks and never looked back.. I can't stand the smell of it :stinks:  I am lucky I quit and my husband quit 4 years ago, and no other family member here did.  So happy you are on your way!!!:lol:


----------



## Pirate

Actually Pen, I didn't have a hard time at all. I was scared enough to just quit. My heart was skipping and I couldn't catch my breathe. Duh, it was time to quit, I think. lol 

I knew that sooner or later I'd be ready to quit again. Monday I go to the heart specialist to see what's happening in there. Probably schedule a stress test. Hoping it goes good so I don't have to do another heart cath. Last one ended up with 2 stents and 2 nurses pretty much standing on my groin trying to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Crohn's 35

> 2 nurses pretty much standing on my groin trying to stop the bleeding.
> __________________


Hope the nurses were not wearing high heels !:ytongue:

I know of some people that ended up with Copd and I have heard of enphasema (sp) and I am terrified of not being able to breathe.  I have better than text bp but my pulse needs to come down...exercise will help.  That will scare you enough I am sure!


----------



## Pirate

They did an EKG and it was great. Janis told the nurse "so was the EKG they did the night he had his heart attack." 

All my stats are good. BP, Colesterol?, everything. Just have a hard time breathing once in a while. Mostly when I lay down.


----------



## Crohn's 35

A month ago I had a 2 glasses of wine and my heart was pounding, and i couldnt sleep, it scared me so I wont be drinking anytime soon, first glass since before Christmas.  It was pounding in my ears too.  So you had an actual heart attack?


----------



## Keona

I POOPED   and as painful as it was..lived to tell about it


----------



## Crohn's 35

Yay Keona!!!!! (only a crohnie forum would be happy about this) :lol: 

We had 3 inches of snow yesterday but thank goodness it all melted and rain like the dickens. :awe: I know I live in the North but this is highly unusual!


----------



## mwb3779

Way to go Greg!


----------



## ameslouise

Greg - AWESOME!!!!  That is so great!  Yeah Keona!  Way to go!!

Pen - I am sooooooo sad to see that 6000 right next to your name. I know you are not reading this, but I am crying just a little as I write this. I will miss you!!

I am proud of myself today because I threw a successful cocktail party for my office yesterday here at my house. Everyone had a great time!


----------



## Terriernut

Amy, well done on the paaaarrrteeeeeyy!!  

And well done to anyone who has quit smoking as well!!!  (if they put me in a coma for 5 months or so, I could quit without killing someone)

Misty


----------



## ameslouise

I am proud of myself today because I walked two miles this morning!

I am glad Levi dragged me out of the house, it was a lovely morning.  But let me tell you - I am POOPED!!!!


----------



## Terriernut

Well done Amy!!!!  So soon after your surgery that is AMAZING!!!

You are sooooo TOPS in my books!!!!

:kiss:
Misty


----------



## Welsh-bird

Good going Amy- now make sure those feet are up for the reminder of this avo!! xx


----------



## hawkeye

Way to go Amy.  

No running today I had to settle for raking about 3000 sq.ft of lawn.


----------



## lulu2

I'm proud of myself this week for carrying on with my exams despite the worst flare of my crohn's ever and a bowel obstruction that led to a hospital admission! And I left the ward to do my exams!!!!

Whilst I'm proud of myself for it..... I'm also pretty miserable that this is happening NOW!!!


----------



## Jessica

Sucks lulu.  It shows you are strong.  I've called out of many of exams in the past because I wasn't feeling well enough.

Double thumbs up!! 

<3


----------



## lulu2

Thanks Jessica!! Exams during a flare is awful and believe me if I had any other option I'd have bailed out! But my only options are do the exams now or repeat the year, and I dont have the money to repeat the year, so I have to push on! 2 more days then I'm freeeeeeeeee and I can be as sick as I need! (Well I can be sick until Monday when I have my induction for my new job).
xx


----------



## Terriernut

Lulu...Kudo's to you!  You is one tough cookie!
Misty


----------



## lulu2

Thank you, I've just got to get thru the next 2..... sadly the practical exams which makes things a little trickier.......
xxx


----------



## vickie_x

I'm proud of myself today because I managed to go out for a meal and actually eat (first time since being diagnosed early march) 

and good luck in the remainder of your exams lulu, you're so strong to keep going! <3


----------



## Terriernut

Well done Vicky X!!!!   I hope you enjoyed that meal!!!  And I hope even more that you can go out often and eat what you like.  (except popcorn and refried beans...ok maybe refried beans but warn your friends! :ylol

Misty


----------



## hawkeye

I ran my first "official" 5 kilometre race today and finished in 34 min 10sec.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

hawkeye said:


> I ran my first "official" 5 kilometre race today and finished in 34 min 10sec.


Thats amazing ! Congrats !:congratualtions:


----------



## Terriernut

hawkeye said:


> I ran my first "official" 5 kilometre race today and finished in 34 min 10sec.


Wow!!!!  That is outstanding!!!  Whooo hoooo to you!!!  :thumleft:

Misty


----------



## Ari

I'm proud of myself tonight because I've fixed my bedroom window and it's back in the frame. Yippee!!!


----------



## Terriernut

Ari....what did you do to your bedroom window in the first place???  Have you and the GF gotten a bit too.....boisterous??  :ylol:

Misty


----------



## Ari

:rof: Yeah...we might break the bed, but we usually leave the windows alone. 

I had to replace some of the wood. It was rotten...


----------



## AndiGirl

Funny, Ari, I was wondering the same thing.  LOL!  I'm glad to hear that you are up and about and probably back to your usual self.


----------



## lulu2

I'm proud of myself today because despite being so very very sick with my crohns during my exams, my name is not on the resit list..... which means I've PASSED!!!!!! Sooooooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Terriernut

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Misty


----------



## Astra

Well done Lulu, now chillax!

I'm very proud of myself today cos I had a solid poo and it had to be lowered by a JCB!
so chuffed, and I know you all know wot I mean, 
Oh happy day!


----------



## Terriernut

Yes, a poo that 'plops', it's almost orgasmic isnt it?  I recon I had my last of both about 20 years ago.  But I still remember them fondly.

Well done Joan!!!!!  :lol2:

Misty


----------



## ameslouise

Misty wins my award for the most posts that make me LOL!!!

Luv ya, Misty!!


----------



## Astra

:rof:Misty you crack me up!


----------



## lulu2

Lol well done Astra for your poo!

Misty - LOL. I generally find any BO that doesn't hurt orgasmic!!! There's nothing more satisfying than a fairly normal poo!! Except maybe sneezing.....


----------



## tiloah

I drank all the contrast and survived the MRI procedure and I still haven't vomited!


----------



## Terriernut

Whooo hoooo!!!!!  (the key if vomiting occurs is to do it on a Dr...otherwise dont bother) :ylol:
Misty


----------



## beth

I'm proud of myself because I wasn't rude on another thread. 
Honest!

(well only a little bit)


----------



## Crohn's Mom

> I'm proud of myself because I wasn't rude on another thread.
> Honest!


You were NOT rude (well if you want to be that's ok...LOL)
It needed to be said!

I just read that *&%$ post shortly after my daughter injected her second loading dose of Cimza today!  Does he really think people are not aware of the "what if's" and not bothered enough without his rant ! GEEZ ! 

I say...GOOD FOR YOU BETH!!


----------



## lulu2

Terriernut said:


> Whooo hoooo!!!!!  (the key if vomiting occurs is to do it on a Dr...otherwise dont bother) :ylol:
> Misty


LOL THANKS Misty.... guys please don't follow this advice!! LOL :rof:


----------



## Terriernut

I stand by it.  Especially if you've not been diagnosed!!!  :ycool:
:ybatty:
Misty


----------



## lulu2

Lol I'll be sure to stand well back from all my potential but undiagnosed IBD patients during scans then!!! 

xxx


----------



## Terriernut

Good idea luv!  After all, we can blow outta both ends!  :rof:
Misty


----------



## lulu2

And we never know when we're gonna blow exactly..... like walking time bombs! I'd best warn my colleagues!!! ;-)

xxx


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am proud of myself because...I hurt my back golfing the other day and lower back is in big pain!!  Even though today I still had pain, just took a pain pill and ran the dogs (4wheeler, havent ran since I was 6 lol) did my banking read the flyers and paper and made 8 quarts of spaghetti and tomorrow one batch is turning into Lasangna.  Whew! Only noon lol...


----------



## Terriernut

What time can I come over for spagetti??? Well done you!!!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Ha, dinner bell is at 5pm Central lol. Simmering all day in a crock pot, actually two of them. My mushrooms went bad so I have good ones only in with the spaghetti. Lotsa garlic lol.  I will be busy from the 10th to the end of the month and  will have Lasangna in the freezer for when we have a crap load of people (5 of us lol).  I make lots of sauce because I freeze them in portions and have them ready to go.  I love the fall and we chop wood all day (I just use the wood splitter lol) and no one wants to cook, so we make bread in the breadmaker,spaghetti just heats up and boom hearty dinner. :heart: Only thing is the rule in this house, who ever cooks the other cleans lol :wink:


----------



## Astra

Well done Pen! 

I'm proud of myself today cos it's day 14 of my detox and I haven't had any painkillers!
Been to see the doc, he's very proud of me too!
It's been hard, but I was bloody determined!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks you girls!

I know it was probably hard, but I am so proud you could do it!  Besides you better come here next year, even though your country hosts the Olympics lol.  I have a big screen TV!


----------



## Terriernut

Pen you lovely lady....I'm catchin the next flight!!  (my mum had the BEST homemade sauce...3 days to make it just right.  I think I will follow her and your advice and start the cooking!  The wood is coming tomorrow, and the coal as well. (smokeless coal!)

Joan, you are an inspiration as well.  But then, I KNEW YOU could do it!!!!  You can do anything you set your mind to!

:kiss: to you both...lovely, lovely ladies!!!  :heart:


----------



## Astra

Thanks Misty luv!

Yes with sheer hard work and bloody mindedness, it can be done!
Once I start something I won't give in (stubborn? Moi?)
xxx


----------



## frustrated and anxious

i am proud of myself today for joining this forum and talking about what i have suffered with quietly for 8 years.


----------



## Jessi

I am proud of myself today for building a new bed for my 13 year old daughter. It looks beautiful, and she was so excited when she got home from school! She made sure to drag her best friend down the stairs to show it off!


----------



## brieyourbest

I am proud of myself because I returned back to the University after being diagnosed with Crohn's back in April.  Despite what anyone says, I will try my absolute best to complete my degree in a timely fashion.


----------



## Jessica

brieyourbest said:


> I am proud of myself because I returned back to the University after being diagnosed with Crohn's back in April.  Despite what anyone says, I will try my absolute best to complete my degree in a timely fashion.


I was diagnosed right after I finished my Bachelor's (as in less than a month).  I commuted for my Master's for 2 years, 1.5 hours each way, 3 nights a week after a full time day job.  And that started a couple weeks after diagnosis.  I just now got my Crohn's under control 2 years after completing my Master's.

You can do it!
:heart:


----------



## Jessi

I'm proud of myself today because I finished another bedroom... this one for my son. I painted the walls (rendezvous blue above the chair rail, white below), built a bunk bed (to share with his half-brother when he comes to visit), and dragged in his dresser and toy shelves. 

Yet another happy child. 3 bedrooms down, 2 to go...


----------



## Crohn's 35

Good going Jessi, that is alot of work , that was me a few years ago, but all the birds have flew the coop... Hope you are having your windows open!


----------



## 2thFairy

I'm proud of myself today because I didn't completely lose it when yet another big account dropped out at work.  <sigh>


----------



## Jessi

@ Pen: Windows are definitely open! Weather is lovely! We enjoyed a rain storm last night and a breeze rattling the blinds all night. The paint is easy on the sinuses and lungs. This was a great brand. Dried quickly, too!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey you, having seen you in dogs ages!  I heard the economy is bad there, hang in there it will get better..has to.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Jessi said:


> Windows are definitely open! Weather is lovely! We enjoyed a rain storm last night and a breeze rattling the blinds all night. The paint is easy on the sinuses and lungs. This was a great brand. Dried quickly, too!


Good girl :ycool:


----------



## robbo87

I'm Proud of myself today because I finally went swimming, Something that 2 months ago I thought I would never have the confidence to do again!


----------



## Terriernut

robbo87 said:


> I'm Proud of myself today because I finally went swimming, Something that 2 months ago I thought I would never have the confidence to do again!


YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Knew you could do it !!!!!!!!!!!!
:dance:


----------



## Crohn's 35

Good going Robbo, you should be proud of yourself! :banana:


----------



## robbo87

I'm so glad I did It, Even had time to nip in the jacuzi and steam room. It was a bit awkward in the changing rooms, as its a very small changing room with no private area's or cubicles so I had to pretty much hide in the corner and hope no one saw anything!


----------



## Natalie38

I am proud of myself today.
I woke up in pain, was grumpy of course, but I managed to leave it at home and face my day in the office with a positive outlook. It worked well...


----------



## Jessi

@ Natalie - That is a very difficult thing to do. Well done, love!


----------



## Natalie38

aww  thanks! I have been known to be a moody one so I need to work on this and especially when i am physically uncomfortable.  I just get so mad about it sometimes. Then I am on the pity pot for awhile. It usually doesn't last long but I can carry it outside of the house and that is not good.
So, I am totally grateful for this thread.  Made me think about what I did this morning. And funny enough, I didn't give my self enough credit for it till now!!!


----------



## Jessica

Proud of myself today because it's moving day! Made it without killing anyone. Now I'll be happy if I can keep up with everyone and get it all done.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Moving is so stressful!! One of the 3 worst, trust me I moved 23 times, next move is in a pine box :lol: Just take your time and watch what you eat!! Happy moving!


----------



## Lacy Dawn

I'm proud of myself today for sleeping in and not feel guilty about it!


----------



## Gwen pippy

I'm proud of myself today for holding it together, my 3yr old had very high temp and I fall apart and end up bathroom bound with stress when my children aren't well. We even played with a basin of water and her tea set and then watched movies for a good part of the day which took her and my mind off things.


----------



## Jessica

Note - non-Crohn's related

I'm proud of myself today because I was able to find whole frozen turkeys going on sale next week for $0.59/lb.  This might not seem like much, but my boyfriend and I will be donating 50-70 turkeys at 12-16lbs each to our local homeless coalition / food pantry (They also help regular families that just need help putting food on the table).  We make a donation each year, but this year will be our biggest.  Plus, I am waiting on a call back from one more store to see if they can beat that price. *sigh* Such a warm feeling.
:heart:


----------



## Terriernut

Wow!  Now that is how to get a bargain, and to help!  Great job Jessica!!!
:ghug:


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am so proud of myself the last two days...even though I still have some pain no#3 on the pain scale... I have been on the treadmill 2 miles, low impact machine 1mile and mobile bike to warm up and cool  down (other knee exercises for stretching prior to all the exercises) and then take my dogs for a walk about 1k on a  snowy trail.  I hated the summer  heat and now it is about -2c, perfectly beautiful shiny snow glistening from the sun and we are one  of the best countries for very good fine particles in the air. :banana:

Trying to stay off the internet because my ass is big as a broad side of a barn door :lol:


----------



## Terriernut

Pen, you're putting me to SHAME!!!!  Well done you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks Misty, there is a method to my madness.  My family will be here (4 of us) for the first time for xmas in years because we always had someone out of town.  So my mom loves to play darts and I need my dart arm in shape lol.. my husband and daughter want to go bowling and I have to get my knee in shape...and we all want to play mini putt and my mom can out do me for walking and she is 76. So I want this Xmas to be fun, even if I am in pain... just take a pill or go for walk, tired of being the only one out for the fun.


----------



## Terriernut

You can do it Pen!!!!  You GO GIRL!!!!!  And what a very good reason to do it!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Oh yes and another reason is to remove the broad side of the barn door :banana:


----------



## Terriernut

Pen said:


> Oh yes and another reason is to remove the broad side of the barn door :banana:


Now ya'll quit talkin bout my waist like that!!!  :ywow:


----------



## Crohn's 35

Terriernut said:


> Now ya'll quit talkin bout my waist like that!!!  :ywow:


:rof::ylol2: You are such a hoot!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'm proud of myself today because I finished an assignment for uni! The first one I have handed in since January and since being in hospital! If I can get the next one done before next Friday I will be even happier!


----------



## maria

I'm proud of myself for not stressing out so much today.. Also I'm proud of my body today cuz I'm not in so much pain.


----------



## AlexD

I'm proud of myself because I FINALLY got a diagnosis.  I've been adamant with my doctors that something was wrong and that it was NOT IBS!  Sure enough, I have microscopic colitis.  I'm proud that I stuck with it despite what all the experts were telling me.  I trusted the signals my body was sending.


----------



## lsgs

I'm proud of myself because I went for a two hour walk with my husband and the dog and didn't freak out once about my tummy  It was wonderful!!


----------



## kevin

I'm proud of myself today because this if the first time I'm posting on this forum! I'm also proud today because I got up and took a shower when I felt like throwing up.


----------



## SarahBear

Welcome to the forum, Kevin!  I hope you feel better soon. :hug:


----------

